# Yippeeeeeee! Nintendo Wii!



## ChrisFilter (Oct 18, 2006)

Just found out my gf has pre-ordered me one, can't wait!

Wii Sports and Zelda are the two I'm looking forward to


----------



## lobster (Oct 18, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Just found out my gf has pre-ordered me one, can't wait!
> 
> Wii Sports and Zelda are the two I'm looking forward to



when is it due? not to your house   , but to the public?


----------



## NostalgiaBytes (Oct 18, 2006)

Zelda - Twilight Princess?! you know I was thinking of buying a Wii just for that, it really does look that good. But then again maybe thats abit crazy for one game. Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 18, 2006)

Released Dec 8th I believe


----------



## lobster (Oct 18, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Released Dec 8th I believe



thats pretty quick, i had a idea it was next year some time, dunno why...

so we have poor sony comming in 3rd with something thats possibly not finished .


----------



## lemontop (Oct 18, 2006)

Am very tempted to pre order this now. Anyone seen any good deals? HMV seemed to be the most reasonable so far.


----------



## scott_forester (Oct 18, 2006)

I see ebay are banning the sale of PS3s because they are worried people are going to get ripped off. Make of that what you will


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 18, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Am very tempted to pre order this now. Anyone seen any good deals? HMV seemed to be the most reasonable so far.



My mrs ordered from HMV..


----------



## Crispy (Oct 18, 2006)

I bought a gamecube for wind waker, and I will buy a wii for twilight princess. And all the hand shaky nonsense games, which look like great fun 
And fingers crossed, they'll port the new sam and max to it as well...


----------



## NostalgiaBytes (Oct 18, 2006)

lobster said:
			
		

> thats pretty quick, i had a idea it was next year some time, dunno why...
> 
> so we have poor sony comming in 3rd with something thats possibly not finished .


Better late than never, as far as I'm concerned they could release the console on the same day as Metal Gear Solid 4 because that's really the only title I want, and that won't be out in Europe until March 2008


----------



## bmd (Oct 19, 2006)

NostalgiaBytes said:
			
		

> Better late than never, as far as I'm concerned they could release the console on the same day as Metal Gear Solid 4 because that's really the only title I want, and that won't be out in Europe until March 2008



Probably about the same time as the PS3 then.  

Can't wait for the Wii, the sports title looks ace, Wii bowling will be a right laugh.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 19, 2006)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Probably about the same time as the PS3 then.
> 
> Can't wait for the Wii, the sports title looks ace, Wii bowling will be a right laugh.



Yeah, looks wicked. Monkey Ball will be amazing as well, with the Wiimote 

Also, I hope they release the entire back catalogue of nes, snes, n64 and gamecube games for download. Snes RPGs - wowowow


----------



## Crispy (Oct 19, 2006)

The Opera web browser looks well smart on it as well. Wave the wand to scroll, hold the trigger to zoom on the cursor. Full flash support (youtube!LOL11!!)

I hope it's hacakable too - then I can use it as DVD/divx playback box as well.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 20, 2006)

I just ordered mine on www.argos.co.uk - I'm getting Zelda, Monkey Ball and WII Play (which comes with another remote) - £280 all in. Money well spent IMO


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2006)

Nope not getting one, not until I see a Star Wars game with full Light Sabre use!


----------



## lemontop (Oct 25, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I just ordered mine on www.argos.co.uk - I'm getting Zelda, Monkey Ball and WII Play (which comes with another remote) - £280 all in. Money well spent IMO



Just ordered one from Argos as well! Hooray. Can't wait. Got the console, Zelda and Red Steel. £10 off each game.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 25, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Just found out my gf has pre-ordered me one, can't wait!


 And a trip to Oz, I have to get one of those gf thingys.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2006)

Another  Saw the Wii in action on some Sunday prog yesterday, idiot presenter played Wii tennis, must admit it's revitalised my initial enthusiasm for the system. 

The control looked spot on (my main concern) and the game looked great fun! In the promo the other games in Wii sports are demo'd to fairly good effect, the new Metroid looks excellent (I've long thought the Wii'mote is perfect for FPS's) but I'm still not convinced about using it for driving games...


----------



## chio (Oct 30, 2006)

They keep announcing this thing on the radio and trying not to laugh while they're doing a live read. Couldn't they have picked a better name?!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2006)

Sticks in the mind though doesn't it? Wii.
Like iPod. Sounds totally goofy when you first hear it...


----------



## Kanda (Oct 30, 2006)

us.wii.com for the Wii experience videos.

I can't wait, taking a couple of days off for the release


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 30, 2006)

Those videos have got me well excited, can't wait!


----------



## Pieface (Oct 30, 2006)

what does the "wee" bit stand for?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2006)

Means "You and Me" or "Us" - also the two i's look like little people. And it's just a sound, so it works in any country.


----------



## Pieface (Oct 30, 2006)

So you say "I'd like a Nintendo Wee please shopkeeper sir" ?


----------



## User 301X/5.1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Nintendo always get it right. They have some kind of magic fun formula which they keep secret from everyone else.

I am a real sucker for everything Nintendo. I love the new direction they are going, keeping it all simple and fun and letting Sony / Microsoft battle out the next gen graphics war.

If one company should be allowed to install a fun box in everyones home then it should be Nintendo.

Sony and Mircosoft just want it too bad, Nintendo have reminded themselves what its all about (again) and look like they will deliver.

CRYSTAL BALL TIME: in the war for home set-top box supremacy which will run for the next decade or so what do you think about this scenario being a reality?:

Sony + Microsoft team up together and toe-to-toe with a Nintendo + Apple combo.

I know what I would go for.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> So you say "I'd like a Nintendo Wee please shopkeeper sir" ?


Yep! 

When more than one of us has one, we have to have a wii party. (stop sniggering at the back!) Four player monkeyball etc


----------



## Kanda (Oct 30, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Yep!
> 
> When more than one of us has one, we have to have a wii party. (stop sniggering at the back!) Four player monkeyball etc



Surely this should be at the back in The Albert during Offline?!!


----------



## jodal (Oct 30, 2006)

If Nintendo do the same as Sony did a couple of years ago and bring out a smaller version they could call it the Wee Wii.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 30, 2006)

User 301X/5.1 said:
			
		

> Sony + Microsoft team up together and toe-to-toe with a Nintendo + Apple combo.
> 
> I know what I would go for.




I don't see the former ever being a reality.

Both industry monsters would view that it as a kind of defeat - i think they will be too set on keeping their own pure brand identity.

Apple + Nintendo?

I guess on the surface they seem to have similarities in outlook and ethos.

If Apple ever did want to break into the gaming market, I suppose teaming with Ninetendo would be a good way to do it.


----------



## Pieface (Oct 30, 2006)

I just looked at the videos - it's wireless.  You hurl "things" at your telly!  I don't think I could do that - I'd feel like a twonk and a bit like my life was over


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> So you say "I'd like a Nintendo Wee please shopkeeper sir" ?



Nope, it's just called Wii. So it would be "I'd like a Wii please shopkeeper sir"...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2006)

The Groke said:
			
		

> I don't see the former ever being a reality.
> 
> Both industry monsters would view that it as a kind of defeat - i think they will be too set on keeping their own pure brand identity.
> 
> ...



Yep, there were even rumours earlier this year that Apple and Ninty may merge...I don't think it's that far fetched in the long term tbbh...


----------



## aurora green (Oct 30, 2006)

...don't you need a new HDTV as well, to get the full benefits?


----------



## User 301X/5.1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yep, there were even rumours earlier this year that Apple and Ninty may merge...I don't think it's that far fetched in the long term tbbh...



Cool...what was the source of that rumour?


----------



## The Groke (Oct 30, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> ...don't you need a new HDTV as well, to get the full benefits?



No not really.

ALthough the Wii _wil_l output to 420p for most games, you don't have to have an HD tv - it will just add slightly more graphical shinyness if you do.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I just looked at the videos - it's wireless.  You hurl "things" at your telly!  I don't think I could do that - I'd feel like a twonk and a bit like my life was over


The idea is that you play _after_ going to the pub


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2006)

User 301X/5.1 said:
			
		

> Cool...what was the source of that rumour?



Erm, it was just rumours (unless you mean who first made it up?), not sure if a conversation was had and over heard or someone credible just got a little excited about the idea...


----------



## stupid kid (Oct 30, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Released Dec 8th I believe


Day after my birthday. Although somehow I'm not being bought one. {arents these days *throws arms around in tantrum*


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 30, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Another  Saw the Wii in action on some Sunday prog yesterday, idiot presenter played Wii tennis, must admit it's revitalised my initial enthusiasm for the system.
> 
> The control looked spot on (my main concern) and the game looked great fun! In the promo the other games in Wii sports are demo'd to fairly good effect, the new Metroid looks excellent (I've long thought the Wii'mote is perfect for FPS's) but I'm still not convinced about using it for driving games...



The games in that video look like they'd be fun for a while. However the system is seriously underpowered, and it shows.

While Nintendo developed games will no doubt be fun, cross platform games will no doubt show the machine's technical limits.

E2A: Call Of Duty 3 being an example.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2006)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> The games in that video look like they'd be fun for a while. However the system is seriously underpowered, and it shows.
> 
> While Nintendo developed games will no doubt be fun, cross platform games will no doubt show the machine's technical limits.
> 
> E2A: Call Of Duty 3 being an example.



That's a major concern and criticism of mine (especially about the price) too.


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 30, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> That's a major concern and criticism of mine (especially about the price) too.



I think unlike Sony and Microsoft, Nintendo don't sell their consoles at a loss.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2006)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> I think unlike Sony and Microsoft, Nintendo don't sell their consoles at a loss.



Yep, in fact I think they may be even making a small profit on the Wii (Chio's right the same is bloody stupid!)...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2006)

Since when was power important? If it is important to you, an xbox360 or ps3 will look super shiny.

It's no longer an apples to apples comparison. Nintendo are going after a different market with the Wii. You don't need a monster computer to run nintendogs or brain training, yet these have been two of the best selling games in the last 12 months.

Call of Duty 3? Tell me why I should care about shooting nazis _again_. There's nothing new in video games any more - they're stuck in a 90's model, selling to young men, with complex controls, long play times and narrow subject matter. I probably won't buy any cross-platform games for the wii, because I know exactly what they'll be like - just like the games I was playing 10 years ago, but shinier.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 30, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Call of Duty 3? Tell me why I should care about shooting nazis _again_. There's nothing new in video games any more - they're stuck in a 90's model, selling to young men, with complex controls, long play times and narrow subject matter. I probably won't buy any cross-platform games for the wii, because I know exactly what they'll be like - just like the games I was playing 10 years ago, but shinier.



Spot on!


----------



## chio (Oct 30, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I just looked at the videos - it's wireless.  You hurl "things" at your telly!  I don't think I could do that - I'd feel like a twonk and a bit like my life was over



And you don't already hurl things at your telly when Ant and Dec are on?


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 30, 2006)

I guess it depends what type of games you are into...

If you want to be able to play massive, engrossing games, then you're better off getting a PS3 or Xbox 360.

If you want to play 'party' style games with your kid sister and granny for twenty minutes at a time, then you're better of with a Wii.

The main attraction to the Wii seems to be the controller. And while there is nothing to stop either Sony or Microsoft from creating a similar type device, IMO you're never gonna see games like Oblivion and it's ilk on a Wii.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 30, 2006)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> I guess it depends what type of games you are into...
> 
> If you want to be able to play massive, engrossing games, then you're better off getting a PS3 or Xbox 360.
> 
> If you want to play 'party' style games with your kid sister and granny for twenty minutes at a time, then you're better of with a Wii..



I would wager that 3 of the most anticipated Wii titles are both massive _and_ engrossing:

Mario, Zelda and Metroid...

I don't think that the Wii will just be the home of "party games"


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2006)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> I guess it depends what type of games you are into...
> 
> If you want to be able to play massive, engrossing games, then you're better off getting a PS3 or Xbox 360.
> 
> ...


Good, IMO. Playing Oblivion *properly* requires a couple of hundred hours out of my life. Who has that much spare time? I certainly don't. I got so far through that game and then realised I was doing nothing else but play it.

It's precisely these reasons that prevent my girlfriend or my parents from playing videogames. They're like a highly specialised sport like skiing or sailing. They requires a hefty initial outlay and a complicated skillset that takes a long time to build up. They tend to form insular communities who devote all their spare time to them, letting the activity define them to some extent.

Not everybody _wants_ to play massive engrossing games. In fact, there will only ever be a minority. Sony and MS are beating each other up (and losing money) over what is actually a very small market. Nintendo is going for the majority, and I'm very pleased.


----------



## tommers (Oct 30, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> That's a major concern and criticism of mine (especially about the price) too.



 

Xbox 360 = £209.99 / £279.99

PS3 = $499 / $599

Wii = £179.99

I'm with Crispy on this one.  I've been playing games for well over 20 years and I am sick to death of shooting nazis.  I always used to hate Nintendo, fucking squirrels with flying goggles, but I bought the g/f a DS for her birthday and ended up getting one back at Xmas.  For once there is something original going on.  Something inventive.  Somebody is actually making a bloody effort.

Good for them.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 30, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It's precisely these reasons that prevent my girlfriend or my parents from playing videogames. They're like a highly specialised sport like skiing or sailing. They requires a hefty initial outlay and a complicated skillset that takes a long time to build up. They tend to form insular communities who devote all their spare time to them, letting the activity define them to some extent.
> 
> Not everybody _wants_ to play massive engrossing games. In fact, there will only ever be a minority. Sony and MS are beating each other up (and losing money) over what is actually a very small market. Nintendo is going for the majority, and I'm very pleased.



Good points, good post


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm definitely siding on the Nintendo side of things. I just can't dedicate any length of time to computers games any more. The last time I spent any time on a game was Half-Life and even that was because I was fucking about at uni and had nothing better to do. I want to have fun, and that's what the Wii is catring for. I wanna come back from the pub and play 18 very drunken holes of Wii golf. I wanna kick the crap out of my girlfriend on Wii boxing and I want to look like a twat bowling in my front room.

When I do fancy an engrossing game I'll play Zelda or Metroid as has already been said.

Bored of my games? I'll download one of the hundreds if not thousands of titles available from the Nes, Snes and Gamecube back catalogue that are available online. Chrono-Trigger, Secret of Mana and the Snes version of Mario Kart anyone?! Fuck yeah


----------



## Crispy (Oct 30, 2006)

Woo! Here's to _fun_ videogames!


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 30, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Bored of my games? I'll download one of the hundreds if not thousands of titles available from the Nes, Snes and Gamecube back catalogue that are available online. Chrono-Trigger, Secret of Mana and the Snes version of Mario Kart anyone?! Fuck yeah



You can play Nes and Snes games (and Master System, Megadrive, Mega CD, Gamegear, Gameboy, Gameboy Advance, Gameboy Colour, Wonderswan, Neo Geo, Neo Geo Pocket, Mame, Amiga, Atari ST, PC Engine, N64) already on the original Xbox. It's the only reason I've kept mine.


----------



## Strawman (Oct 31, 2006)

Nothing stopping people from having a Wii for the fun "party" games, and a 360/PS3 for the graphical epics (except cash). Personally ill be getting all 3. I just wish the Wii was at least hi-def as last gen games look pretty awfull on my TV, even through component cable.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 31, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Since when was power important? If it is important to you, an xbox360 or ps3 will look super shiny.



Power is important for things like frame rate and draw distance. If either is compromised it can curtail what could be a good game.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 31, 2006)

Strawman said:
			
		

> Nothing stopping people from having a Wii for the fun "party" games, and a 360/PS3 for the graphical epics (except cash). Personally ill be getting all 3. I just wish the Wii was at least hi-def as last gen games look pretty awfull on my TV, even through component cable.



Yeah I'll probably end up getting atleast two of the three (I happen to still like killing Nazis...)...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 31, 2006)

Those things only become a concern when you try to do too much. If frame rate slows down, then draw less complicated geometry. It shouldn't hurt the gameplay. Computers got good enough to entertain us in a zillion different ways a few years ago. Making them better does not make them more entertaining.

PS: I don't want to put down the nazi killing games at all. I'm just pointing out theat their appeal is narrow, if you take the whole population into account.


----------



## User 301X/5.1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Power is important for things like frame rate and draw distance. If either is compromised it can curtail what could be a good game.




I think the key to things like the draw distance/frame rate is simple - the player should not notice it.

If it is noticable then the complexity of the graphics should be reduced accordingly. If the gamelplay is good enough then the complexity of the graphics is really not that important.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 31, 2006)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> You can play Nes and Snes games (and Master System, Megadrive, Mega CD, Gamegear, Gameboy, Gameboy Advance, Gameboy Colour, Wonderswan, Neo Geo, Neo Geo Pocket, Mame, Amiga, Atari ST, PC Engine, N64) already on the original Xbox. It's the only reason I've kept mine.



Of course, you can play them on PC as well but I'm a sucker for ease of use and things looking like they were nicely designed. Emulators can often be really clunky, I assume Nintendo will make it quite slick.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 31, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Those things only become a concern when you try to do too much. If frame rate slows down, then draw less complicated geometry. It shouldn't hurt the gameplay. Computers got good enough to entertain us in a zillion different ways a few years ago. Making them better does not make them more entertaining.



Not strictly true, I don't really want to get into a graphics versus gameplay debate becuase I like good gameplay but I recognise that without graphical progress we'd all still be playing platformers like Mario on a console like the NES. Not an ideal state for a gamer if you ask me.

I like the Wii because it offers something different (although I don't buy into all the Nintendo propaganda; it's not that they care about games, it's they know they can nolonger compete in the areas Sony and Micro$hite now dominate) but I also like PC gaming, xbox gaming and DS gaming. Basically I want good gaming experiences...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 31, 2006)

User 301X/5.1 said:
			
		

> I think the key to things like the draw distance/frame rate is simple - the player should not notice it.
> 
> If it is noticable then the complexity of the graphics should be reduced accordingly. If the gamelplay is good enough then the complexity of the graphics is really not that important.



Again not strictly true, some games need decent graphical power...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 31, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> (although I don't buy into all the Nintendo propaganda; it's not that they care about games, it's they know they can nolonger compete in the areas Sony and Micro$hite now dominate)



I disagree. It might be that they care about games _because_ they can't compete with Sony and MS, but they do care about games.

Anyway, it's a two horse race. Xbox vs Nintendo Wii. The PS3 is a failure before it's even started. I don't know anyone who's even tempted to get one at launch, nor anyone who'll pay any more than about £250 for one. Ubergeeks aside, who the fuck would pay that much?! No-one seems that bothered about the 360 either, I don't personally know anyone who owns one or is tempted by one. We have one at work, but no-one plays anything but PES on it.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 31, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Again not strictly true, some games need decent graphical power...



Hmm - that's slightly strange circular reasoning.

A game only needs decent graphical power if it designed to output a certain complexity of graphical detail.

Since we have had the ability to accurately render fully immersive 3D environments including "real" objects in such a way that anyone - even a non gamer - could recognise instantly what was being portrayed/represented, I don't think any game has really _needed_ to push those limits.

I can't think of any game whose overall game play and mechanics have really required or been affected by, the latest and greatest graphics engine.

That is not to say that more detailed and realistic environments are not desirable of course, I just couldn't agree that they are essential.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 31, 2006)

The Groke said:
			
		

> Hmm - that's slightly strange circular reasoning.
> 
> A game only needs decent graphical power if it designed to output a certain complexity of graphical detail.
> 
> ...



Remember Stunt Race FX on the SNES? To do that game well you needed more graphical power (the game was sluggish as hell). You'd never see Gran Turismo, Colin McRae Rally or anything like it without decent graphical power. We'd all still be playing poll position and pong without progress in this area!


----------



## The Groke (Oct 31, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Remember Stunt Race FX on the SNES? To do that game well you needed more graphical power (the game was sluggish as hell). You'd never see Gran Turismo, Colin McRae Rally or anything like it without decent graphical power. We'd all still be playing poll position and pong without progress in this area!



Oh of course, which is why I provided the caveat:

_"Since we have had the ability to accurately render fully immersive 3D environments including "real" objects in such a way that anyone - even a non gamer - could recognise instantly what was being portrayed/represented"_

But that has been for a good couple of years now...

I don't think that normal-mapping, advanced particle effects or HDR lighting etc etc etc have in anyway contributed to the core _gameplay_ of any recent release.

The only thing which has emerged over the last few years which has the potential to enhance gameplay are advanced physics.....and no-one has really done much with this other than ragdoll corpses and the HL2 Gravity gun.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 31, 2006)

The Groke said:
			
		

> I don't think that normal-mapping, advanced particle effects or HDR lighting etc etc etc have in anyway contributed to the core _gameplay_ of any recent release.



Agreed but I wouldn't want progress in this area to stop simply because Nintendo says it's unimportant now...


----------



## The Groke (Oct 31, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Agreed but I wouldn't want progress in this area to stop simply because Nintendo says it's unimportant now...



Indeed not.

It would just be nice to see a more balanced approach to both innovation and shinyness.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 31, 2006)

The Groke said:
			
		

> Indeed not.
> 
> It would just be nice to see a more balanced approach to both innovation and shinyness.


And a wider ranging and more inclusive game design.


----------



## The Groke (Oct 31, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> And a wider ranging and more inclusive game design.




Maybe we should all stop blathering on here and go and design some games eh!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 31, 2006)

The Groke said:
			
		

> Maybe we should all stop blathering on here and go and design some games eh!


----------



## Strawman (Oct 31, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I disagree. It might be that they care about games _because_ they can't compete with Sony and MS, but they do care about games.
> 
> Anyway, it's a two horse race. Xbox vs Nintendo Wii. The PS3 is a failure before it's even started. I don't know anyone who's even tempted to get one at launch, nor anyone who'll pay any more than about £250 for one. Ubergeeks aside, who the fuck would pay that much?! No-one seems that bothered about the 360 either, I don't personally know anyone who owns one or is tempted by one. We have one at work, but no-one plays anything but PES on it.



nonsense, the PS2 is still outselling the 360. Ive got a 360, but the lineup of games is still pretty weak over 12 months after release. Apart from a few platform exclusives the 360 is awash with watered down ports of PS2 games except with shinier graphics (PES, FIFA, Tiger woods etc). It really does seem like devs are waiting for the PS3 before wholly committing to the "next gen".

I do take your point about people not wanting either a 360 or a PS3, you really do need a hi-def telly to appreciate the new consoles, the games just dont look that spectacular on normal tellies....maybe nintendo can pull it off after all


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 31, 2006)

That's what I'm thinking.. PS3 and 360 have got too far ahead of themselves. Normal people who've upgraded to lcd or plasma screen TVs in the last couple of years aren't going to make the jump to HD yet.


----------



## tommers (Oct 31, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> That's what I'm thinking.. PS3 and 360 have got too far ahead of themselves. Normal people who've upgraded to lcd or plasma screen TVs in the last couple of years aren't going to make the jump to HD yet.



we've just bought a HD ready tv, will we be able to use the shiny bits of a 360 or PS3?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 31, 2006)

Yep


----------



## tommers (Oct 31, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Yep



just with the console?

or do we need £300 worth of extra equipment, like we do to watch BBC HD1?


----------



## Strawman (Oct 31, 2006)

just with the console.

Youll need to attach your 360 to your TV with a component cable though (provided with the premium version) and manually switch the 360's dashboard to 720p or 1080i.

Same with the PS3 when it comes out, although that also has the option to connect via HDMI cable.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 31, 2006)

Just with the console afaik


----------



## tommers (Oct 31, 2006)

Strawman said:
			
		

> just with the console.
> 
> Youll need to attach your 360 to your TV with a component cable though (provided with the premium version) and manually switch the 360's dashboard to 720p or 1080i.
> 
> Same with the PS3 when it comes out, although that also has the option to connect via HDMI cable.



cool.

still... an extra rather than a main reason to get one.  will it really make that much difference?


----------



## The Groke (Nov 1, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> cool.
> 
> still... an extra rather than a main reason to get one.  will it really make that much difference?




Going back to playing PS2 games on my 32" HD telly after playing something at 720p on the 360, you do really notice the difference in clarity and sharpness.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 2, 2006)

I have just pre-ordered my Wii from HMV together with Zelda, the main reason for buying the console.  

Don't have a HD tv and have a 36" tv that I am very happy with and untill HD is more common I'm not going to replace.  Only got a slightly naff 28" Tosh w/s in my room so the Wii normal TV is fine and I don't really think the graphics are that important to great game play.


----------



## Strawman (Nov 2, 2006)

ahh the old graphics vs gameplay thing.

Of course gameplay wins every time but lets face it, graphics are very important too for immersion and realism. Believe me Sunray, the 360 looks feckin marvellous on a hi-def telly.

I still wish the Wii had the same gfx power as 360 and PS3, I sooo want a hi-def pikmin


----------



## Sunray (Nov 3, 2006)

I've been enjoying the Cube just recently. 

What games are there on the XB360 that force me to get one?  I don't have an HDTV as I don't watch TV (and have a great 36" CRT TV) so that outlay would be for the console alone. 

I'm looking at 600 for the TV and 300 for the console and the odd game.  The Wii is 212 for Zelda and the console.

You work that out.


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 3, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> I've been enjoying the Cube just recently.
> 
> What games are there on the XB360 that force me to get one?  I don't have an HDTV as I don't watch TV (and have a great 36" CRT TV) so that outlay would be for the console alone.
> 
> ...



A decent HD tv can be had for a couple of hundred quid if you shop around (such as this Sammy). A good spec similar-sized LCD monitor can be had for less than that (such as this Acer). Either will give you stunning 720p/1080i.




			
				ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> PS3 and 360 have got too far ahead of themselves. Normal people who've upgraded to lcd or plasma screen TVs in the last couple of years aren't going to make the jump to HD yet.



Pretty much all LCD and Plasmas sold over the past few years will have been HD ready. In all but the the most basic sets, the two are pretty much synonymous.


AFAIC Nintendo has lost that 'golden touch' that they had in the early 90's with inhouse games, and the major developers of that time (eg your Square/Capcom/Konami) have jumped ship.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 3, 2006)

They might have done, but I think they're set to regain it with the Wii. It's got a lot of people interested, far more so than the 360 or the PS3 which is just 'same shit, better graphics'.

I can't wait, it's got me re-interested in computer games.

I have a 19" widescreen TFT that's HD ready, will use that for the Wii I think - already use it for MediaCenter.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> I've been enjoying the Cube just recently.
> 
> What games are there on the XB360 that force me to get one?  I don't have an HDTV as I don't watch TV (and have a great 36" CRT TV) so that outlay would be for the console alone.
> 
> ...



Easy. Keep my Cube, buy Zelda and not pay £180 for the privelge of swinging a remote control about. Total cost; £40 max.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 3, 2006)

It's worth all the money in the world if it means I can play videogames with my gf.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It's worth all the money in the world if it means I can play videogames with my gf.



 

Wont she play unless the controller looks like a DVD remote?! 

*avoids the obvious freudian jokes*


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 3, 2006)

Same with my girlfriend.. no interest at all until she saw the videos of people playing Wii Sports.

I'm a bit lost as to why you're not excited about 'the next step' in interaction - it looks amazing fun!


----------



## bmd (Nov 3, 2006)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> A decent HD tv can be had for a couple of hundred quid if you shop around (such as this Sammy). A good spec similar-sized LCD monitor can be had for less than that (such as this Acer). Either will give you stunning 720p/1080i.



The LCD Acer you've linked to isn't a HD monitor, not sure if you're saying it is but you do say - 



> Pretty much all LCD and Plasmas sold over the past few years will have been HD ready. In all but the the most basic sets, the two are pretty much synonymous.


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 3, 2006)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> The LCD Acer you've linked to isn't a HD monitor, not sure if you're saying it is



The Acer will handle 720p/1080i, and it has a 8ms response time. It's more than adequate for HD gaming.




			
				Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> you do say





> Pretty much all LCD and Plasmas sold over the past few years will have been HD ready. In all but the the most basic sets, the two are pretty much synonymous.



And?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I'm a bit lost as to why you're not excited about 'the next step' in interaction - it looks amazing fun!



It does but it's not suited to every game. I loved the idea of the Wii from the start but that sword game made me wonder how well it's going to work (it looked very slow when I want light sabre battles!). Seeing Wii Sports in practice at the weekend has swung my opinion back again. 

I have a DS so know how well a radical new interface can work but how poorly it can be exploited by lazy developers/publishers.


----------



## Strawman (Nov 3, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Same with my girlfriend.. no interest at all until she saw the videos of people playing Wii Sports.
> 
> I'm a bit lost as to why you're not excited about 'the next step' in interaction - it looks amazing fun!



Probably because its not the next step, more like a sideways step.

Im not deniing the Wii is going to have some fun games, but how long are you going to be stood up playing wii sports before you get knackered?

Its a party console (imo) and nothing more, I like games I can play for hours on end. The wii will have a few of those of course, but they will all be inhouse nintendo games which although are the best in the world, are very few and far between.

For me personally, the Wii will be like the gamecube - a secondary console i crack out when friends are around and when nintendo release a major title. For my bread and butter gaming, ill be playing on the 360/PS3.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 3, 2006)

I think that's probably it.. the Wii is the 'peoples console' where as the others are for gaming fanboys..


----------



## Crispy (Nov 3, 2006)

Strawman said:
			
		

> Its a party console (imo) and nothing more, I like games I can play for hours on end. The wii will have a few of those of course, but they will all be inhouse nintendo games which although are the best in the world, are very few and far between.


Nintendo know this, and you are not their target audience. Which is ok, because the current "non-gamers" outnumber you 10-1, and they don't want (or have the time) to play for "hours on end" If 10% of the people who don't game can be persuaded to buy a Wii, then they've doubled the potential market for games. This is what the Wii is part of - the drive to make gaming as mainstream as movies. Currently, it's still very niche.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I think that's probably it.. the Wii is the 'peoples console' where as the others are for gaming fanboys..



I know plenty of people who had a PS2 etc and certainly weren't "gaming fanboys". In fact all the fanboys always bought Nintendo and scorned the rest of us for buying things like the Psone...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 3, 2006)

That was then, I'm talking about now..


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Nintendo know this, and you are not their target audience. Which is ok, because the current "non-gamers" outnumber you 10-1. If 10% of the people who don't game can be persuaded to buy a Wii, then they've doubled the potential market for games. This is what the Wii is part of - the drive to make gaming as mainstream as movies. *Currently, it's still very niche.*



Culturaly perhaps but not in terms of money.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> That was then, I'm talking about now..



Ime (over 20 years gaming blah blah blah) Nintendo machine owners tend to be the fanboys/zealots.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2006)

Strawman said:
			
		

> For me personally, the Wii will be like the gamecube - a secondary console i crack out when friends are around and when nintendo release a major title. For my bread and butter gaming, ill be playing on the 360/PS3.



Probably for me too (I'm yet to be convinced to upgrade from my current Xbox/GC set up) but the DS shows Nintendo can take a real innovation and make it popular (now thoroughly kicking the PSP's arse).


----------



## Strawman (Nov 3, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Nintendo know this, and you are not their target audience. Which is ok, because the current "non-gamers" outnumber you 10-1, and they don't want (or have the time) to play for "hours on end" If 10% of the people who don't game can be persuaded to buy a Wii, then they've doubled the potential market for games. This is what the Wii is part of - the drive to make gaming as mainstream as movies. Currently, it's still very niche.



Your absolutely right Crispy, and im not criticising Nintendo for that. It just makes me sad thats all, as the golden age of gaming for me was the Snes era. That console provided everything I wanted at the time. 

I love Nintendo to bits which is why im saddened by the Wii, as ive said in the past I want zelda/pikmin/mario in hi-def with all the graphical bells and whistles.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 3, 2006)

Strawman said:
			
		

> Your absolutely right Crispy, and im not criticising Nintendo for that. It just makes me sad thats all, as the golden age of gaming for me was the Snes era. That console provided everything I wanted at the time.
> 
> I love Nintendo to bits which is why im saddened by the Wii, as ive said in the past I want zelda/pikmin/mario in hi-def with all the graphical bells and whistles.


Hmm, I see your point. I don't think you'll be dissapointed though - Zelda looks great already, and that's an upgraded cube game. There will be a dedicated Wii Zelda in the future, and _that_ will be the nuts


----------



## Strawman (Nov 3, 2006)

I think Zelda looks pretty poor tbh, graphical standards have moved on now and it just doesnt match the 360/PS3. 

I stil cant wait to get my hands on it tho, although I would have preferred they stuck with the windwaker style


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 3, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Ime (over 20 years gaming blah blah blah) Nintendo machine owners tend to be the fanboys/zealots.



Yeah, back then.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 3, 2006)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Yeah, back then.



Still holds up ime. But anyway...


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 3, 2006)

Strawman said:
			
		

> Probably because its not the next step, more like a sideways step.
> 
> Im not deniing the Wii is going to have some fun games, but how long are you going to be stood up playing wii sports before you get knackered?
> 
> ...



Pretty much my thoughts.

No doubt the machine will have some fun, easy to pick-up games, but they bore me. I'd rather have the option to play deep and complex (ie Oblivion) and fun arcade-style games (ie. Ridge Racer). 

IMO The Wii controller is nothing more than a gimmick. A gimmick that's fun for ten minute bursts (much like Sony's Eyetoy) but a gimmick nonetheless. 

And I reckon it is Nintendo owners that are usually the fanboys. Having owned loads of consoles - a NES, two SNESs (a UK one and the ugly US one), a Master System, a Gamegear, a Megadrive, a Gameboy, two Gameboy Advances (a regular one then the SP), a PS1, a PS2, a PSP, two n64's (a Jap one and a UK one) and a Xbox - my decision to buy opt for a 360 out of this next generation's consoles was not influenced by brand loyalty but purely on the basis that it seems to offer the most to me at a price that suits. Maybe I'll pick up a PS3 sometime next year - because it will no doubt have some killer games on it and as a Bluray player) but I very much doubt I'll be buying a Wii.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 16, 2006)

Looks like there is some serious demand for the Wii, i got in there early enough as HMV have stopped taking pre-orders for it.

I wonder if I will get mine in the 1st batch.


----------



## bmd (Nov 16, 2006)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> IMO The Wii controller is nothing more than a gimmick. A gimmick that's fun for ten minute bursts (much like Sony's Eyetoy) but a gimmick nonetheless.



The touchscreen on the DS seems to have done ok and I remember the same comments about that.


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2006)

lemontop spoke to argos today.  they said we will be called soon to arrange a delivery time.  if we don't get a call then we can assume that it will be delivered on dec 8th.  

I've got the day off that day.  

but she says I'm not allowed to open it.   

but she won't be here.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2006)

Oops! I think I accidentally ordered two Wiis from argos. Just double checked my order confirmations and there are two, with different order numbers 
I really should pay more attention to my bank statements...
Maybe I can make a profit on ebay. Or sell it to an urbanite at cost...


----------



## bmd (Dec 7, 2006)

Two? TWO!?!!!!!???!!!11!!!!!1 

I know who to blame if mine doesn't turn up tomorrow.


----------



## aurora green (Dec 7, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Oops! I think I accidentally ordered two Wiis from argos. Just double checked my order confirmations and there are two, with different order numbers
> I really should pay more attention to my bank statements...
> Maybe I can make a profit on ebay. Or sell it to an urbanite at cost...



I'll buy it off you. Pm me if you need to sell.


eta: if you're in London btw.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2006)

I can't quite see how I managed it, if at all. We'll soon see!


----------



## Moggy (Dec 7, 2006)

Well, i can alleviate you of it at cost if aurora doesn't want it!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Ime (over 20 years gaming blah blah blah) Nintendo machine owners tend to be the fanboys/zealots.



DS????


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2006)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> DS????



Eh?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 7, 2006)

I've had one on preorder, and now moneys a bit tight I was wondering what to do about it.

I was chatting to my my mum about it and she said "Is that the one with bowling and that on it? Your dad has been going on about playing that - get it!"

So even my old man, who's only other computer game experience was a year long obsession with Manic Miner on our Dragon 32 in 1988, is excited about the Wii . Combine that with my Mums love of Dr Kawashima on the DS, it's gonna be my turn to say 'Turn that bloody thing off and come and play Trivial Pursuit' this Christmas!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Eh?



DS seems to be mainstream now, and not the fanboys choice.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2006)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> DS seems to be mainstream now, and not the fanboys choice.



I see. Fair point but the DS is the exception not the rule.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 7, 2006)

My bloke is working some midnight launch for the Wii tonight.   I never get to see him anymore.  

I'm actually interesting in the Wii. I'll have to be careful if I attempt to play anything (the old ME monster) but I'm actually tempted. In all my life I've played some sonic on the megadrive (was that it?), some (awful!) bowling game on the ps2 and that's pretty much it. 360 HD graphics (with 5.1 sound haha) is pretty damn good (as an observer - it's my bro innit) but that's not going to tempt me in. I've considered playing final fantasy (7 probably) but I don't have the time.

If games on the Wii are more likely to include less women in sideroles with minimal clothing and different concepts than just beating people up or driving - actually the Wii driving wheel could be a laugh - or whatever then I'm more likely to have a go. 

Fingers crossed that I'm getting a DS for christmas.  


I apologise for all the "(...)" in this post. I'm working on controlling the urge.


----------



## lemontop (Dec 7, 2006)

1 more sleep!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2006)

Argos just called. No delivery till weds 13th


----------



## aurora green (Dec 7, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Argos just called. No delivery till weds 13th



..but have you got two?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> ..but have you got two?


Don't know, it was a robot talking to me.


----------



## aurora green (Dec 7, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Don't know, it was a robot talking to me.



Ah, well, lets us know if you do get two, we could meet in Claridges. 

Yeah, my son really wants one, but the way things are he'll have to wait till after xmas, and have nothing on the day.


----------



## Iam (Dec 7, 2006)

Re: the blogs that are reporting strap problems...




			
				Nintendo president Satoru Iwata said:
			
		

> Some people are getting a lot more excited than we'd expected.





http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6216528.stm


----------



## tommers (Dec 7, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Argos just called. No delivery till weds 13th



yeah lemontop just passed on the sad news.     we're both at work on wednesday too....  it'll have to be thursday.... 

damn you argos!  damn you to hell!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2006)

Apparently their big shipment from Germany got delayed. Not their fault.


----------



## tommers (Dec 7, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Apparently their big shipment from Germany got delayed. Not their fault.



crispy and argos sitting in a tree...  K. I. double S. I. N. G.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2006)

With tongues.


----------



## bmd (Dec 7, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Ah, well, lets us know if you do get two, we could meet in Claridges.
> 
> Yeah, my son really wants one, but the way things are he'll have to wait till after xmas, and have nothing on the day.



What's wrong with an orange and a piece of coal? Kids today, don't know they're born.


----------



## lemontop (Dec 7, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Apparently their big shipment from Germany got delayed. Not their fault.



Who told you that? I was assured yesterday that it would definitely be coming on Friday. Just rang them back and was told 'Ahhhhhhhhhh that's only if you don't get a phonecall'. 
Still at least they are coming and our orders haven't been cancelled completely.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2006)

Read it on some forum somewhere. Someone bothered to ring round the houses for ages at argos to find out why the delay. Could be bollocks of course.


----------



## aurora green (Dec 7, 2006)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> What's wrong with an orange and a piece of coal? Kids today, don't know they're born.



innit!


----------



## aurora green (Dec 7, 2006)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Kids today, don't know they're born.



innit!


----------



## bmd (Dec 7, 2006)

Nintendo president Satoru Iwata said:
			
		

> said of the (Wiimote flying out of gamer's hands and breaking things) problems: "We are investigating."
> 
> He added: "Some people are getting a lot more excited than we'd expected.
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 7, 2006)

Heh sounds more n more fun!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2006)

It's nintendo's fault 

http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2006/12/07/nintendo_cuts_uk_wii_allocation_claim/


----------



## Balbi (Dec 7, 2006)

We've had one for two days already (the joys of the inside man down at gamestation  ).....

Wii sports is genuinely the most fun you can have while leaping around your front room, baseball is our favourite although we've knackered our arms playing today.

Golden Axe is available on D/L 

Oh, and Zelda is NAILS


----------



## The Groke (Dec 8, 2006)

I so, so, so want one.

They are in the shops here in Dubai, but all as grey imports sold at a fucking obscene markup.

it will set me back 2500Dh for a US console. At the current exchange rate that is a gnats arse under *360 quid Stirling*.

 

Problem is, with no official Middle East release date on the horizon, I may well have to cough up.

I nearly placed a pre-order with Argos last week, to get one delivered to my folks house so as my sister could bring one out when she comes over at Christmas.......problem is that I didn't believe they actually guratneed stock still available and she would have had to have got it before the 15th in order to bring it, so I didn't bother.

I also don't know if they will be bringing the PAL console and games to the UAE anway, so a US one might be the only way to go.

Balbi, having read your "I'm alright Jack" post, this is me --->  


Interestingly enough, the shops are awash with PS3's and they told me they were selling nearly twice as many Wii's as Playstations. The markup isn't so huge on them either - they are being flogged for the equivalent of 650 quid, which is still obscene, but not quite as bile inducing as the profit they are making on the Wii.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 8, 2006)

*wanders off to play a spot of early morning golf*


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 8, 2006)

Has anybody got theirs yet?
Probably too bloody busy playing wiiSports.

I'm getting mine on the way home!


----------



## bmd (Dec 8, 2006)

Why not get your sis to order one and post it when it arrives? Or you could order one from the Game website, delivery costs £4.95 and takes 6 days for worldwide delivery. @swarfega

I've ordered one from Game that was supposed to be here today (or sent out today) but I doubt it will be, still, at least I'm getting one at some point in the not too distant future.

Anyone know how much initial stock was allocated to the UK?


----------



## Desbo (Dec 8, 2006)

I have mine, sitting next to my desk at work.  It's a shame my boss is here, otherwise I'd have it set up in the meetings room on the projector!


----------



## Balbi (Dec 8, 2006)

WiiSports - round up.

Boxing: It's like Rocky I, II, III, VI, V and Rocky Balboa all in one (two first round KO's this morning for me)  It gets tricky and i'm dying to learn how to uppercut. Haymakers galore though.

Baseball: Pitching is quite good, but batting can be tricky. Hitting a homer is a great moment, your fielders dropping easy catches are so frustrating. A Wii cricket game, done right, could be the most addictive thing in the world.

Tennis: Bit of trouble doing fore and backhand shots, switching between the two is a killer piece of bastardry. It's alright, but not the best on the game. Hopefully by the time Mario Tennis rolls in they'll have sorted that out.

Golf: Gorgeous to play. Really. The action is nice, you can take your time and measure your shot. Mario Golf on this machine will be *KILLER*. 

Bowling: Bags of fun also. Nice easy relaxing stuff. I pulled out a Turkey on my second try.


----------



## Desbo (Dec 8, 2006)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> I've ordered one from Game that was supposed to be here today (or sent out today) but I doubt it will be, still, at least I'm getting one at some point in the not too distant future.



Why do you doubt it will be?  Have they not confirmed?  You should have an email from Game with a tracking number for ParcelForce.




			
				Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Anyone know how much initial stock was allocated to the UK?



Nintendo won't say how many each country is getting - just said 4 million worldwide.

I spoke to the people at Game today to see if they're getting any more before christmas, and they say that they'd probably get enough to honour the pre-orders, but no more.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2006)

Wii Table Tennis would be ace!


----------



## bmd (Dec 8, 2006)

Desbo said:
			
		

> Why do you doubt it will be?  Have they not confirmed?  You should have an email from Game with a tracking number for ParcelForce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just spoke to Game and they said they were 'hopeful' that they would be able to fill my order before Christmas! 

Smashing.


----------



## tommers (Dec 8, 2006)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Just spoke to Game and they said they were 'hopeful' that they would be able to fill my order before Christmas!
> 
> Smashing.



shit.  that sucks arseholes.  good luck.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 8, 2006)

I've got a Wii umbrella.


----------



## bmd (Dec 8, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> shit.  that sucks arseholes.  good luck.



Dunnit. They said that anyone who'd placed an order before October 10th would be getting their pre-order today and then they'd be working through them from that date on. I ordered mine on Nov 16th.


----------



## tommers (Dec 9, 2006)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Dunnit. They said that anyone who'd placed an order before October 10th would be getting their pre-order today and then they'd be working through them from that date on. I ordered mine on Nov 16th.



well... my mate just told me that comet have had to refund everybody's money cos they can't get hold of any....  what's b. liar doing about that eh?  eh? 

so... shit... but could be worse.  seems ridiculous that people have paid their money and companies aren't able to fulfill their orders.  rubbish.

here's hoping the argos robot was telling the truth.


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 9, 2006)

If anyone hears of any becoming available in shops, please post here!  I'm desperate to buy one, but I haven't preordered.  I guess I'll have to wait til after christmas.


----------



## obanite (Dec 10, 2006)

went to a wii party last night, was a lot of fun  mostly just played wii sports - bowling and tennis were favourites. particularly funny was a game i played with the hostess while waiting for our taxi at 1am, very drunk, she was literally jumping around the room trying to hit the ball 

bowling was pretty easy - there were quite a few turkeys, and yours truly set the night's record at 171. baseball is rock hard though, i didn't hit a decent ball once  

anyone else had a play yet?


----------



## The Groke (Dec 10, 2006)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Why not get your sis to order one and post it when it arrives? Or you could order one from the Game website, delivery costs £4.95 and takes 6 days for worldwide delivery. @swarfega



Would have to get it couriered - good stuff tends to go missing in the post here.....have already lost a PDA that way!

I will wait till after Christmas I think.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 11, 2006)

I do not really expect it till after xmas.  I want it and ordered it on the 2nd on November, but HMV had to give a load away to people who waited at their big store. 

They have sent me Zelda which is the reason I bought the console.  

Useful.


----------



## The Groke (Dec 11, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> I do not really expect it till after xmas.  I want it and ordered it on the 2nd on November, but HMV had to give a load away to people who waited at their big store.
> 
> They have sent me Zelda which is the reason I bought the console.
> 
> Useful.



Ow - that is the worst mate. Game but no console to play on.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 11, 2006)

Talking of Zelda when is the GC version out?


----------



## scott_forester (Dec 11, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Nope not getting one, not until I see a Star Wars game with full Light Sabre use!




   I never thought of that !!!!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2006)

The star wars thing won't work as well as you think it will. There's no force feedback, so those all important 'holds' (light sabres crackling in contact, protagonist's face glaring past) aren't really possible. Plus, I bet you can move a plastic remote faster than you can a 'real' lightsabre - it just won't 'feel' quite right. I reckon, anyway.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2006)

scott_forester said:
			
		

> I never thought of that !!!!



Heh, I'm not quite as hardline but yeat a proper lightsabre game would be the Halo of the Wii as far as I'm concerned...


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 13, 2006)

obanite said:
			
		

> particularly funny was a game i played with the hostess while waiting for our taxi at 1am, very drunk



So you played "hide the vibrating controller"?


----------



## half_eaten_arm (Dec 13, 2006)

i got a wii, just walked into game and there was my pre ordered wii waiting for me. I feel special


----------



## lemontop (Dec 13, 2006)

Had a long chat with the lady from Argos who has assured me that my Wii is in a warehouse in England and will be delivered tomorrow. This is after the phone call last week assuring me the damn thing would be delivered today


----------



## Balbi (Dec 13, 2006)

ZELDA IS AWESOME!    

But infiruiatingly nails.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hopefully Argos will get mine out tomorrow too


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 13, 2006)

Balbi said:
			
		

> ZELDA IS AWESOME!
> 
> But infiruiatingly nails.



How far are you in? I heard the last part is a bit naff...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 13, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> How far are you in? I heard the last part is a bit naff...



Shut up shut up shut up!

Getting this for the good ole 'cube on Friday.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 13, 2006)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> Shut up shut up shut up!
> 
> Getting this for the good ole 'cube on Friday.



Is it out for the cube yet? I'm in two minds about this, although GC games are quite cheap and a mate has a lovely 30% discount on software at work...


----------



## Balbi (Dec 13, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> How far are you in? I heard the last part is a bit naff...



3rd stage of the 15


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 13, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Is it out for the cube yet? I'm in two minds about this, although GC games are quite cheap and a mate has a lovely 30% discount on software at work...



Out this Friday.

Hope I can find it as I haven't pre-ordered.


----------



## lemontop (Dec 14, 2006)

Yippeeeeeeee indeed!  
After days of phone calls to Argos ours arrived today. Just trying out Wii sports. Love bowling and golf, surprisingly. Yet to try out Zelda and Red Steel. So many hours of fun ahead!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a delivery card! At least they're trying to give me my wii!
Soon, I will have it. Even if I have to go to the middle of nowhere to pick it up form a depot.


----------



## Chorlton (Dec 15, 2006)

IN STOCK IN AMAZON:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nintendo-Wii-Console-Sports/dp/B0007UATDG/


----------



## Crispy (Dec 15, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I have a delivery card! At least they're trying to give me my wii!
> Soon, I will have it. Even if I have to go to the middle of nowhere to pick it up form a depot.


I'm sitting here seriously considering throwing a sicky so I can be in when they deliver...


----------



## Crispy (Dec 15, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I'm sitting here seriously considering throwing a sicky so I can be in when they deliver...


I have


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 15, 2006)

You're gonna have a sore arm tomorrow!


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 15, 2006)

I always have a sore arm if I take a day off work and end up staying at home


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Dec 15, 2006)

Not in stock in Amazon any more.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2006)

Anyone else here about Nintendo issueing a recall of 3.2 million Wiimote straps?


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 15, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Anyone else here about Nintendo issueing a recall of 3.2 million Wiimote straps?



yes it's not true - someone buggered up a headline at bbc - there's a recall of ds ac adapters in japan only, and they've said they'll replace straps on the wiimote if they break.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh right, yeah saw it on the breakfast news this morning, here's the bbc online report: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/6182013.stm


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2006)

Seems that "mistake" was picked up elsewhere: http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=71047

Either that or it's real and Nintendos press department have gone into overdrive trying to spin the story?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 15, 2006)

Bloody double post...


----------



## Crispy (Dec 15, 2006)

Mine just arrived


----------



## tommers (Dec 15, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Mine just arrived



what do you think?

get your friend code up.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 15, 2006)

Are there any games where you can use the Friend code?
I haven't set mine up on the internet yet, but I meant to get my flatmate to help so i could grab a few games from the VC.


----------



## tommers (Dec 15, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Are there any games where you can use the Friend code?
> I haven't set mine up on the internet yet, but I meant to get my flatmate to help so i could grab a few games from the VC.



not that i know of.  it's all about the mii at the mo i think...  unless anybody knows any different....


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 15, 2006)

Can you send messages between them?


----------



## tommers (Dec 15, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Can you send messages between them?



dunno.  let's try it / read the manual then try it


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 15, 2006)

My flatmates got the router set up on his comp so I cant get mine online until he comes home from the pub.

When its set up (tomorrow?) I'll try and send you a message


----------



## tommers (Dec 15, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> My flatmates got the router set up on his comp so I cant get mine online until he comes home from the pub.
> 
> When its set up (tomorrow?) I'll try and send you a message



i'll be at work but can pick up later


----------



## Sunray (Dec 16, 2006)

Got Zelda........


----------



## Crispy (Dec 16, 2006)

My Wii Code:

4043 9563 0101 2716

(go to the message channel and go to address book)


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2006)

This Wii thing sounds so cool.

I'll admit I was sceptical of Nintendo's chances of pulling this one off.


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> My Wii Code:
> 
> 4043 9563 0101 2716
> 
> (go to the message channel and go to address book)



there's a thread and everyting.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 16, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> My flatmates got the router set up on his comp so I cant get mine online until he comes home from the pub.
> 
> When its set up (tomorrow?) I'll try and send you a message



did u get yours in Cardiff mate? if so whereabouts?


----------



## blackadder (Dec 17, 2006)

I got one today

..._...|..____________________, , 
....../ `---___________----_____|] = = = D 
...../_==o;;;;;;;;_______.:/ 
.....), ---.(_(__) / 
....// (..) ), ----" 
...//___// 
..//___// 
.//___//


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 18, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> did u get yours in Cardiff mate? if so whereabouts?



Got it in HMV, but I was on 'The List'!


----------



## sumimasen (Dec 18, 2006)

So when's someone going to start a Wii Games thread, or aren't there enough of us!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 18, 2006)

I intend to set myself some serious high-score challenges over Xmas.

I'm convinced that a score of 600 is possible on the 'duck hunt' style game on WiiPlay, and I'm even prepared to have another go at that hyper-irritating 'Pose me' game, if it means I get another gold medal for my Mii.

I got an eagle on WiiGolf last week as well   My housemates and me are going to have a pot where you put in 10p each time you play and the first hole in one gets the pot. Has anyone got a hole in one? Is it even possible?


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 18, 2006)

My bowling top score is currently 206 - I don't know if that's good, but I was pretty happy with it.


----------



## tommers (Dec 18, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> My bowling top score is currently 206 - I don't know if that's good, but I was pretty happy with it.



well mine is 103   

and lemontop's is 177


----------



## Belushi (Dec 18, 2006)

Desbo brought his round saturday - it's loads of fun.

I can see why people have been smashing things with the controllers - its so easy to get carried away. I was knakcered after three rounds of boxing - gotta remember you dont have to really punch!


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 18, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> My bowling top score is currently 206 - I don't know if that's good, but I was pretty happy with it.



207 now


----------



## Iam (Dec 20, 2006)

I probably won't say this very often, but I *heart* Virgin Megastore...









Oh well, img tags not working for some reason


----------



## Kanda (Dec 20, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> I probably won't say this very often, but I *heart* Virgin Megastore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went up this morning but they hadn't had a delivery


----------



## Iam (Dec 20, 2006)

Ah, this was Bristol yesterday. My housemate, the lucky fucker, was wandering through, asked, and was told "we've got them, but you have to buy two games as well".

Ker-ching.


----------



## bmd (Dec 20, 2006)

Virgin in Middlesborough has random deliveries as well but I'm fucked if I'm taking a day off work to queue for it. 

Game still hasn't delivered mine, it's gonna be after Christmas apparently.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 20, 2006)

((BMD))

I thought I'd find you on this thread......


----------



## bmd (Dec 20, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> ((BMD))
> 
> I thought I'd find you on this thread......



Yeah. Crying my eyes out. 

I hate Iam.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 20, 2006)

Virgin and HMV on Oxford St are having deliveries trickle through.

There was about 8-10 people outside Virgin this morning.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 20, 2006)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Yeah. Crying my eyes out.
> 
> I hate Iam.



Don't worry - nobody recognises the bands he listens to.


----------



## bmd (Dec 20, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Don't worry - nobody recognises the bands he listens to.



He makes them up.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 20, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Virgin and HMV on Oxford St are having deliveries trickle through.
> 
> There was about 8-10 people outside Virgin this morning.



That's a bit outrageous, shouldn't HMV be supplying me with my 2 November pre-order??


----------



## Iam (Dec 20, 2006)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Yeah. Crying my eyes out.
> 
> I hate Iam.






			
				PieEye said:
			
		

> Don't worry - nobody recognises the bands he listens to.






			
				Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> He makes them up.


----------



## bmd (Dec 20, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> That's a bit outrageous, shouldn't HMV be supplying me with my 2 November pre-order??



You'd think so wouldn't you. I'm guessing you ordered it centrally? 

I ordered mine from the Game website and haven't got it (Iam stole it I believe) and yet my local shop has filled all their pre-orders.


----------



## Pieface (Dec 20, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

>




((Iam))

WHy don't you go and listen to the new Goatspazz single instead?


----------



## Iam (Dec 20, 2006)

If it makes you feel any better BMD, I'm sick at the moment, so I can't be playing energetic-type games. And my housemate is taking it away for xmas, so I won't be playing it then, either. And it's all *his* fault, anyway!!! I was waiting until the end of Jan....

*runs away to hide from the wrath*


----------



## Kanda (Dec 20, 2006)

Sunray said:
			
		

> That's a bit outrageous, shouldn't HMV be supplying me with my 2 November pre-order??



Probably. The guy on the door when they opened said they were getting dribs and drabs of 10-20 every now and then.


----------



## Iam (Dec 20, 2006)

PieEye said:
			
		

> ((Iam))
> 
> WHy don't you go and listen to the new Goatspazz single instead?



Thank you, I shall.


----------



## bmd (Dec 20, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> If it makes you feel any better BMD, I'm sick at the moment, so I can't be playing energetic-type games. And my housemate is taking it away for xmas, so I won't be playing it then, either. And it's all *his* fault, anyway!!! I was waiting until the end of Jan....
> 
> *runs away to hide from the wrath*



*wipes tears, blasts out the new Bumjam and the Gruffnuts ep*


----------



## Iam (Dec 20, 2006)

Quality, that.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 20, 2006)

I just collected the 4 free xbox games that came with my 50 quid xbox from argos.  Halo 2, Project Gotham Racing 2, Fable the lost Chapters and Forza Motorsports.  Not bad games for free.

Having a bash at Scarface at the moment, Got 8 movies, all of the 1st series of 24 and 6 feet under to get through. The Wii will be a nice distraction.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 20, 2006)

I just got through all 5 Series of 24. It's like a crack addiction I tell ye!!!!


----------



## bmd (Dec 20, 2006)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I just got through all 5 Series of 24. It's like a crack addiction I tell ye!!!!



Me and the gf watching the last series on dvd - 

_"One more?"

"Go on then but we've gotta go to bed after this one."_


----------



## Crispy (Dec 20, 2006)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Me and the gf watching the last series on dvd -
> 
> _"One more?"
> 
> "Go on then but we've gotta go to bed after this one."_


We're like that with Mysterious Cities of Gold at the mo


----------



## Phenol (Dec 20, 2006)

If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for the wii and was it just the standard hardware bundle?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 20, 2006)

I payed £280 for a Wii, Zelda, Monkeyball and Play (including free Wiimote) and that was at Argos online.


----------



## Phenol (Dec 20, 2006)

cheers


----------



## ddraig (Dec 20, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Got it in HMV, but I was on 'The List'!


ta, the 'list' eh! saw some in virgin unless t'was just teasing boxes


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2006)

so what do people think so far?  We haven't opened zelda yet, cos we need something to open on xmas day, but have played sports, play and red steel.

red steel made my hand hurt.  I had to use my other hand to lift my thumb back up.  it's good but a bit samey.  then again, some japanese bloke has just taught me the "special sato thrust", and some other fella has taught me how to kill loads of people at once, so that might inject some variety.

sports is good at first but I'm getting a bit bored of it.

play is pretty cool tho, I like the variety.  and cow racing is quite funny.

at the moment tho, nothing seems to have much depth.  I imagine zelda will rectify this.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 20, 2006)

Zelda is massive and has depth in spades. Haven't actually played much Sports or Play yet. This review makes me want Trauma Center. Doing operations sounds like fun


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 20, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> at the moment tho, nothing seems to have much depth.  I imagine zelda will rectify this.



Agree 100% - Sports and play has been fun with mates but I've been craving a proper game to get stuck into - Hopefully by the time I've had my fill of Zelda there will be a few more games out (not convinced by Red Steel or Call of Duty yet, and Rayman just seems like more quick fun games with mates rather than something to get stuck into).

I also got the NES Zelda off the virtual console - bit frustrating at times but fun enough!


----------



## bmd (Dec 21, 2006)

I think it's time this thread was binned now.


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 21, 2006)

I am officially the luckiest person in the world.  EVER.

I got a call today saying that not only am I getting this new job at work, but it comes with a pay rise.  Then I got an email basically saying my next two months at work (before the job changeover) will be fucking awesome.  Then I walked into Game to look at the Nintendo DS lites (as a pressie for my sister).  The guy asked if I needed any assistance, I said Are these the only DS packages?  then in true columbo fashion, "actually just one more thing, when's the next shipment of wii's coming in?".  And he said, someone had just called and cancelled their order.  So now I've got a wii with red steel


----------



## Iam (Dec 22, 2006)

Red Steel makes my arm hurt.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 22, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> 207 now



241 now


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 22, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> Red Steel makes my arm hurt.


I quite like it though.  

I've used computers for (literally) all of my life, and have managed to avoid RSI up until now.  I think I'll be suffering pretty severely within a year


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 22, 2006)

I think I'll be buying a Gamecube controller and some cheap gamecube games.  Apparently Resident Evil 4 and Star Wars Rogue Squadron 2 are awesome.


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 22, 2006)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I think I'll be buying a Gamecube controller and some cheap gamecube games.  Apparently Resident Evil 4 and Star Wars Rogue Squadron 2 are awesome.



Resident Evil 4 is superb (whatever Kid Eternity says.)


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 22, 2006)

*internet channel working!*

I`m posting this from my wii!
A bit annoying but at least it works!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 22, 2006)

damn you beat me to it 
doubt i'll use it that much, but pretty neat!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 22, 2006)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I think I'll be buying a Gamecube controller and some cheap gamecube games.  Apparently Resident Evil 4 and Star Wars Rogue Squadron 2 are awesome.



Resi 4 is average although looks nice. Rogue Sq 2 is fairly crap in places but worth getting to play RS1 in two player (a better game)...


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 22, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Resi 4 is average although looks nice.




told you


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 22, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> told you



Well, it's hardly a crime to hold a different opinion fen...


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 22, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Well, it's hardly a crime to hold a different opinion fen...



Quite, I was only messing. Anyway, I'd always thought you saying it was shit was a ruse to get a free copy


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 22, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> Quite, I was only messing. Anyway, I'd always thought you saying it was shit was a ruse to get a free copy



Heh, I only wanted to borrow, would've given it right back.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 24, 2006)

The guy in the games shop in Cornwall is offering his for 319.99 for the Wii + Game.

Too much, I think I'll finish Scarface for the Xbox 1st.  The Wii will be under the desk waiting to be opened.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 26, 2006)

Looks like I'm going to get one from the small blockbusters down the road, my friend says they have them in stock.  

People probably didn't realise they had stock, or even stocked them.


----------



## bmd (Dec 28, 2006)

Still not had mine. 

So I've sent this email to Game customer service - 

_Hi,

Could you please explain to me why I am still waiting for my preorder for a Nintendo Wii from the Game website whilst my local Game store (City) is now selling them to anyone who walks through the door and is willing to part with £300 for the console and 3 games?

It seems to me that Game is using the stock it is getting to entice people to buy games as well as a console rather than meet their outstanding commitments to customers who are merely waiting for their (console only) order.

If you are going to tell me that they are consoles returned to you then why not use them to fill outstanding preorders?

I feel this is a very shabby way to treat customers and has made me wonder why I should buy anything from Game in the future.

Could you also please give me a likely date for the delivery of my outstanding preorder?_


----------



## Crispy (Dec 28, 2006)

That suckks BMD  I hope someone somewhere pulls their thumb out of their arse and gets you your wii. It'll be worth the wait


----------



## bmd (Dec 29, 2006)

Cheers mate. 

My righteous indignation would probably have carried more weight and got a better result if I'd remembered to include my name and order number in the email... 

Ah well.


----------



## tommers (Dec 30, 2006)

BMD - that's shit.  there must be some kind of fucking ombudsman you can go to.  taking an order off somebody and then not supplying the goods promised (when you clearly are able to) makes you a cunting shitehawk and they deserve any shit you can bring down on their greedy, pathetic heads.

I just spoke to my mate and he is in exactly the same boat.  he has cancelled his order.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, the Woolworths in Hackney are saying they got some more in.  If I was near a computer I'd cancel my order with HMV, otherwise I'd know what would happen, i'd come in with my new Wii to find they'd tried to deliver it.  

Gonna wait well into the NY now.  TBH when ever they send it will be fine.  I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Dec 31, 2006)

I dunno, if anyone ends up with two i'll be willing to take the spare off their hands


----------



## lemontop (Dec 31, 2006)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> My bowling top score is currently 206 - I don't know if that's good, but I was pretty happy with it.



My bowling score has gone up to 232  I'm still rubbish at baseball and tennis though. Love Zelda, haven't really got into Red Steel yet but will give it another go.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 31, 2006)

What are your friend codes, Wii owners? I want my Miis to mingle 
Add them to this thread:
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=188854


----------



## aurora green (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, I must say, great fun has been had in this house with the Wii.
Everyone joins in and it really has brought the family together, in a way not seen since Donkey Konga two Christmasses ago. 
Sometimes I wonder about my sons weird loyalty to nintendo, but I've got to admit, it really does have some family friendly games. 
My real favourite though, and the only game I seem to stand any chance of winning is the layed back billiards on the wii play, and  I do love tennis and bowling, but baseball is just too bloody hard. 
I also love the Miis. Making them is really fun, and also seeing them crop up spectating or participating in other sports is cool.
Great fun, and my son has just informed me that he has just got the final mirror shard in Zelda...


----------



## lemontop (Dec 31, 2006)

Crispy said:
			
		

> What are your friend codes, Wii owners? I want my Miis to mingle
> Add them to this thread:
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=188854



Check your mii parade


----------



## Iam (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm thinking Zelda is probably the best console launch title I've ever played.

And I've never really played a Zelda game before.

Fuck me, it's good.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2006)

<oops deleted!>


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 31, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> <oops deleted!>



Hahahahaha! Sorry but optimism like that brings a tear to my eye...

E2A: OI! Now my post makes no sense!


----------



## Crispy (Dec 31, 2006)

Shit, I didn't realise you were just going to go out and try and get one _in the shops_!! Deary me  When Amazon.com got a shipment in recently, they sold out in under an hour.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 31, 2006)

I've been hooked since the SNES one (can't wait for that to come out on the VC, perhaps on Friday).

Twilight Princess is indeed a fantastic game, and my stinking cold has resulted in a few days near solid play  - Just done the City in the Sky. I think I'll drag it out and go looking for some of the bugs/poes/games etc for a bit before finishing it off (if I'm anywhere near that!).





			
				Iam said:
			
		

> I'm thinking Zelda is probably the best console launch title I've ever played.
> 
> And I've never really played a Zelda game before.
> 
> Fuck me, it's good.


----------



## Iam (Dec 31, 2006)

Further than me, then. I've got nearly 30 hours playtime and I'm only just to where you can change at will (hopefully not too spoilerish, that). Sounds like I have catching up to do.

I love the weapons, though, and there's definitely something incredibly satisfying about sitting on your sofa swinging your arms about as if you were wielding that sword... bow... grapple claw... fishing rod... etc etc etc...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 31, 2006)

So is playing Zelda on the Wii better than with a joypad? For some reason it looked a little unwieldy and I was thinking of just getting the GC version.


----------



## Iam (Dec 31, 2006)

Not in the slightest unwieldy. More fun than I've ever had with a pad, I reckon...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 31, 2006)

Interesting...all it needs now is to come down in price (without a lightsabre game I just can't bring myself to pay £180 for one)...


----------



## Crispy (Dec 31, 2006)

It really makes a difference with the aiming weapons; arrows, slingshot, hookshot etc. But it does make swordplay slightly less fluid. Not that it matters too much, cos this is a pretty easy Zelda (not as hard as Ocarina, but not as easy as Wind Waker)


----------



## bmd (Jan 1, 2007)

While I'm waiting...







That's my daughter's, mine, my gf and her son's DS'. Mario Kart DS is the best multiplayer game ever.


----------



## tommers (Jan 1, 2007)

crispy - who's ben?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 1, 2007)

I should get round to renaming them with u75 names where they have them. He's an old mate of mine, has 99 posts on here and refuses to make the 100th


----------



## tommers (Jan 1, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I should get round to renaming them with u75 names where they have them. He's an old mate of mine, has 99 posts on here and refuses to make the 100th



ah.  well, he's the first ever mii in our mii parade.

how's uncle alan doing?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 2, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> ....all it needs now is to come down in price ...




I hear ya.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 2, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> ah.  well, he's the first ever mii in our mii parade.
> 
> how's uncle alan doing?


He's fitting in ok  Will have to get him in a game at some point.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 2, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Shit, I didn't realise you were just going to go out and try and get one _in the shops_!! Deary me  When Amazon.com got a shipment in recently, they sold out in under an hour.



Shops are getting them, just in dribs and drabs. Woolies in Brixton had about 10 on Saturday.


----------



## Iam (Jan 2, 2007)

We have Super Monkey Ball.




			
				ign.com said:
			
		

> Molesting a simian never felt so good



Not wrong. Stupidly good fun, rolling the en-balled fellas around collecting missing bananas.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2007)

Just wanna say I hate this thread coz it's making me want to break my 'no games consoles' embargo and buy my first console sinc the playstation 1 me mam bought us for our engagement 9 years ago


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 7, 2007)

if you can find one.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> if you can find one.



Ha, very true. Badly handled release methinks.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 7, 2007)

Best handled of any console release this generation. Millions of Wiis so far, only a few hunderd thousand PS3's. Xbox360 was in massive shortage when it launched too. No, this is going as well as it can do - there's only so fast they can make the buggers!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> there's only so fast they can make the buggers!



Well to be fair Sony's problem was they had to rely on the blu ray drive, which fucked them due to short supply. Nintendo are hardly breaking ground with the Wii outside the remote, it's basically a suped up GC hence easier to produce than the PS3.


----------



## Iam (Jan 7, 2007)

Whereas neither the 360 or the PS3 will break any new ground at all.

Same old games, flasher graphics. Woo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Whereas neither the 360 or the PS3 will break any new ground at all.
> 
> Same old games, flasher graphics. Woo.



Sure I aint commending them just pointing out that it not really that great a feat to get a console launch right when really all you have is a suped up GC with a bunch of simple games (Wii Sports), a game already well into dev for the GC but remade slightly with the Wii in mind (Zelda) or a ton of old games you can milk yet again (Virtual Console)...if Nintendo tried what MS and Sony did they'd succeed about as well if you ask me...


----------



## Iam (Jan 7, 2007)

Maybe, but who knows. Sony are hardly known for their smooth launches, are they? PS2s chewing discs, anyone?  

I don't think it'll matter, in the long run. They've got a product that they given a little thought to, beyond "hey, how can we milk gamers for another load of cash". Most punters won't give a fig about blu ray, either.

I think Nintendo have carefully managed this shortage, personally, to breed demand. What a shocker!! I'm sure the Sony launch will be no different. Now, Zelda or Ridge fucking Racer... I know which I'd rather be playing...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Maybe, but who knows. Sony are hardly known for their smooth launches, are they? PS2s chewing discs, anyone?



I never but into the horror stories, alot of them are probably just created by sycophants of pr departments...


----------



## Iam (Jan 7, 2007)

Guess you didn't have an early PS2, then.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Guess you didn't have an early PS2, then.



Nope but everyone I knew who had one never had a problem...


----------



## Iam (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh, the stories I could tell.

But what an incredibly inane discussion this is.

*goes to do something else*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 7, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Oh, the stories I could tell.
> 
> But what an incredibly inane discussion this is.
> 
> *goes to do something else*



Very true! The height of geekdom are Wii!


----------



## Iam (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm not sure it's something wii should celebrate so...


----------



## bmd (Jan 9, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> if Nintendo tried what MS and Sony did they'd succeed about as well if you ask me...



What are MS and Sony trying to do?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 9, 2007)

Is there going to be a mega mega sooper dooper mario kart for this?  If so I would consider buying one just to play that.

Mario Kart 64 is one of my favourite games _ever_.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> What are MS and Sony trying to do?



Produce a high end console machine with new parts not as readily available as those that inhabit the Nintendo Wii.


----------



## Iam (Jan 9, 2007)

What new parts are in the 360, then?

God, why do I do this???


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> What new parts are in the 360, then?
> 
> God, why do I do this???



 and also


----------



## Iam (Jan 9, 2007)

I tell ya, if you could make a living from being awkward, I probably would.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2007)

*falls sleep at his desk*


----------



## Iam (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd rather do that, though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 9, 2007)

None of which answers my Mario Kart question


----------



## electroplated (Jan 9, 2007)

Mario Kart producer Hideki Konno said:
			
		

> As you know, Mario Kart has appeared on all of Nintendo's platforms so far, and I think it's done its job on the DS, or at least I hope it will with what's new. So the next logical step, of course, is the Revolution. Really what we hope to do is continue to bring new and creative things to the franchise that appeal not only to our established user base, but also bring new people into the game.



That sounds promising


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 9, 2007)

electroplated said:
			
		

> That sounds promising



Quality.  Cheers.

I don't think I ever played the game cube one...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Quality.  Cheers.
> 
> I don't think I ever played the game cube one...



It looked lovely but was pretty boring really. Edge gave it 5/10...the DS version is superb easily comparable to the original SNES classic. Played the N64 version a few years back and wasn't that impressed...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 9, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> It looked lovely but was pretty boring really. Edge gave it 5/10...the DS version is superb easily comparable to the original SNES classic. Played the N64 version a few years back and wasn't that impressed...



See I prefer the N64 one to the SNES version...

What's the DS?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 9, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> See I prefer the N64 one to the SNES version...
> 
> What's the DS?



Nintendo DS


----------



## electroplated (Jan 9, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> See I prefer the N64 one to the SNES version...
> 
> What's the DS?



it's the current, latest dual screen handheld nintendo! one on the left is the newer smaller version (DS lite) the one on the right is the original DS

here


----------



## Iam (Jan 9, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> None of which answers my Mario Kart question



*checks Urban job description*

Hang on, how did this "must answer all Nintendo related queries from Hammers fans" get in here??


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 9, 2007)

The GC one was ok - quite fun in vs/battle and the mirror mode etc made it last a long time, the DS version is superb, I didn't think much of the N64 version but I'm willing to give it another chance when it becomes available on the Virtual Console service (this month according to some). The SNES version reigns supreme in my mind and I hope that eventually ends up on the VC.

There is a dedicated Wii Mario Kart in the pipeline though could be a while though.


----------



## Chorlton (Jan 10, 2007)

I have long maintained that the DS version of mario kart is a contender for best game ever.


----------



## bmd (Jan 11, 2007)

Just got my Wii!!!!!

Initial impressions:

Console is nice and small, the interface is simple, well set out, nice sounds. 

Like the channels idea, there are clearly going to be loads of them. Made a Mii, put my camera's sd card in, looked at photos, set the date and time, looked at the weather near me, got bored with that pretty quickly.

Put Wii Sports in, played Tennis on very easy mode, found that amusing for about 10 seconds, might try it on a harder mode or with a mate. 

Bowling was fun but seemed to be almost in slow motion and the pins don't fall properly. 

Baseball is pretty good but wtf is up with the foul balls all the time.

Ummm, boxing was ok, need to try that on a harder mode. Haven't tried golf yet.

Red Steel is ok, it has some good ideas and it might be better when I get used to the control method more but I doubt it. That said, the control method is far and away the best on any console for a shooter. It just ain't as fast as a mouse, but then it was never gonna be.

I think that traditional Nintendo games are gonna be more my cup of tea with the Wii, don't get me wrong, I love it but I don't think either of those games touch its true potential. 

Zelda here I come.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2007)

Sports comes to life in multiplayer.


----------



## bmd (Jan 11, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Sports comes to life in multiplayer.



How many controllers do you have Crispy? I was thinking four players might get a bit mad.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2007)

I have two, and had some highly competitive games of tennis with my dad over xmas 

four players could get very messy  - but lots of fun. I can't wait to get a 4-player beer-fuelled session on the go


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2007)

How have you guys found it trying to connect to your wifi networks for the first time (assuming that's how it's online for you)?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2007)

A bit tricky to get it going, but this was my first wifi device experience. It's a very clear interface for setting things up, and it'll try and do as much as possible automatically. I think I confused the matter by trying to use the restricted devices list in my router. Got it all figured out in the end though


----------



## Iam (Jan 12, 2007)

No problems at all doing it here. Wouldn't update the first time, but that was a server problem.


----------



## bmd (Jan 12, 2007)

No problems at all, it found the router, I put my wep key in and then it updated. 

Was bowling last night for about 4 hours, what a game, 197 is my high score so far.


----------



## Iam (Jan 12, 2007)

It's great, isn't it? 

I've got 227. God alone knows how I'm going to beat that. It's made me a pro, with a big, heavy ball and it's not fair.

*stamps foot*


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2007)

How come you guys haven't shared your friend code yet?
Come on, mingle your miis


----------



## Iam (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm not sure it's that much of a good idea to allow anyone too close to our Wii...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2007)

It's not like anyone can spam you or do anything bad anyway - both parties have to enter each other's codes before anything can happen.


----------



## Iam (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah, if it were entirely up to me, it'd be there already... The owner is a bit para at the moment, though.


----------



## bmd (Jan 12, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> I'm not sure it's that much of a good idea to allow anyone too close to our Wii...



"Cluttering up the Wii".  

What a tool.

I've just bought Wiiplay. There's bull racing and stuff.  

Crispy, as soon as I get home tonight I'll suss the code out and post it up.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2007)

It's all in the manual if you get stuck


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah, because you only get 100 Mii's eh  

Iemanja has just paraded past me! She's on my Wii now.


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 12, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> It's great, isn't it?
> 
> I've got 227. God alone knows how I'm going to beat that. It's made me a pro, with a big, heavy ball and it's not fair.
> 
> *stamps foot*



251


----------



## Iam (Jan 12, 2007)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> 251



Gah!


----------



## Iam (Jan 12, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> "Cluttering up the Wii".
> 
> What a tool.
> 
> ...



Indeed.

I quite fancy Wii Play, as it goes, some of the games on there look 

Does this mean you no longer want to hunt me down, btw?


----------



## Desbo (Jan 12, 2007)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> 251



264


----------



## bmd (Jan 12, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Does this mean you no longer want to hunt me down, btw?



I've crossed you off the list.  

There's fishing and what looks quite like air hockey with Wii Play as well. I can't wait to get bull racing though, holding the controller sideways as if you're holding the bull's horns.

It seems to me that the Wii is best when I'm playing with my family or mates, it's just such a laugh, games like Zelda etc are great but I think it's all about multiplayer with the Wii.


----------



## bmd (Jan 12, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Does this mean you no longer want to hunt me down, btw?



I've crossed you off the list.  

There's fishing and what looks quite like air hockey with Wii Play as well. I can't wait to get bull racing though, holding the controller sideways as if you're holding the bull's horns.

It seems to me that the Wii is best when I'm playing with my family or mates, it's just such a laugh, games like Zelda etc are great but I think it's all about multiplayer with the Wii.




			
				Crispy said:
			
		

> It's all in the manual if you get stuck



I don't read them, ask jaed.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2007)

Best games in Play are Target Practice, Ping Pong, Laser Hockey and Billiards. Fishing is awful, the bull racing is boring, find mii and match mii just aren't much fun.


----------



## tommers (Jan 12, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Best games in Play are Target Practice, Ping Pong, Laser Hockey and Billiards. Fishing is awful, the bull racing is boring, find mii and match mii just aren't much fun.


  

bull racing rocks.

wiiplay is actually alright for a "cheapo, get-used-to-the-controller" package.  I quite like the billiards.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 12, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> No problems at all, it found the router, I put my wep key in and then it updated.



I see, does it only recognise WEP (like the DS) or can it deal with WPA security?


----------



## Iam (Jan 12, 2007)

Mine's WPA.


----------



## bmd (Jan 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I see, does it only recognise WEP (like the DS) or can it deal with WPA security?



I didn't notice mate, I'll have a look when I get home if no one has replied by then.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2007)

yep, all variations accounted for.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 12, 2007)

Just got me a Classic Controller and am getting well in to Donkey King Country. It's so cool that games you used to covet as a child (My cousin had DKC, and I always wanted it!) for a couple of quid.

Any other VC recommendations? I'm looking forward to Streetfighter II and SNES Zelda myself.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 14, 2007)

*Yay!!!*

I have a Wii.  Northern line was fucked so I got out at Tottenham court road and had a quick check on the off chance and Game had 10!!

I've been playing Zelda and it all bodes well on that front.  Cracking game brewing there.


----------



## Iam (Jan 14, 2007)

Desbo said:
			
		

> 264



My housemate has just got 267 yesterday.

Not happy.

*bowls*


----------



## Crispy (Jan 14, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> I have a Wii.  Northern line was fucked so I got out at Tottenham court road and had a quick check on the off chance and Game had 10!!
> 
> I've been playing Zeldan and it all bodes well on that front.  Cracking game brewing there.


I just finished it. It's fucking ace.
Um. Now what?
Get yer friend code up, sunray! mingle some miis


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 14, 2007)

are these still sold out everywhere.


----------



## Firky (Jan 14, 2007)

Played on all of them apart from the PS3... 360 shits on them all. The community and online bells n whistles of the 360 make it worth the £280


----------



## Crispy (Jan 14, 2007)

Sunray fround a shop with 10 in stock. It's still abit of a lottery. Best thing to do is get in touch with some local game shops and put your name down so they can let you know when they've got stock in.


----------



## Firky (Jan 14, 2007)

I went into Woolworth the day they came out and just picked one up


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Jan 14, 2007)

I don't think I can do that Crispy, because I sometimes want one and then I change my mind a few days later.

Has to be an impulse purchase.


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 14, 2007)

Mine's WPA too (-PSK)


----------



## Crispy (Jan 14, 2007)

nonamenopackdrill said:
			
		

> I don't think I can do that Crispy, because I sometimes want one and then I change my mind a few days later.
> 
> Has to be an impulse purchase.


give it 6 months then


----------



## bmd (Jan 15, 2007)

Got 3 more remotes at the weekend, tennis is a right laugh with four people although the gf almost broke her son's hand with a cross court smash.

Red Steel is getting better, turning the sensitivity down on the remote helped.

Anyone got Wario Ware?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 16, 2007)

Lose 9 pounds in 6 weeks with Wii sports!
http://wiinintendo.net/2007/01/15/wii-sports-experiment-results/


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 16, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Lose 9 pounds in 6 weeks with Wii sports!
> http://wiinintendo.net/2007/01/15/wii-sports-experiment-results/



And had fun doing it !


----------



## Kanda (Jan 16, 2007)

Managed to get one in HMV Covent Garden today. 

Now.. am obviously gonna buy Zelda, anyone know what Red Steel is like??


----------



## tommers (Jan 16, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Managed to get one in HMV Covent Garden today.
> 
> Now.. am obviously gonna buy Zelda, anyone know what Red Steel is like??



yeah, we've got it.  I like it myself, tho it got some bad reviews.  at the moment tho I am playing too much zelda to really have played it much.  it's quite fun.  the sword thing is a bit more "just wave your wiimote" rather than actually parrying etc

give it a try.  what's £40?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 16, 2007)

Woo - "your order has now shipped".


----------



## bmd (Jan 17, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Now.. am obviously gonna buy Zelda, anyone know what Red Steel is like??



It's ok, once you've got used to the controls. I turned the sensitivity down on the remote and that seemed to help.

The sword battles are ok, they vary so that you have to use all the moves rather than stick to one. The gun fighting is the best part, the enemy AI is ok and there are plenty of them, the levels are nice but quite samey.

Get another remote and a nunchuck and play multiplayer, then let me know what it's like as I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 20, 2007)

Wii laptop!


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2007)

both of my wiimotes have stopped working.  

when you press a button the blue lights at the bottom just flash and then go back to off, nothing happens on the console.

I have just turned off zelda.  the main wiimote has new batteries in it.

I don't know what is going on....


----------



## Kanda (Jan 24, 2007)

Have you re-synced it?

Button in battery compartment of remote and flip the hidden compartment on the front of the Wii to find another red button.

(tells you how in teh manual)


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 24, 2007)

Am I the only person who's done my Wii age twice (on a mate's) and had it go up??! Mind you I was very very stoned.


----------



## bmd (Jan 25, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> both of my wiimotes have stopped working.
> 
> when you press a button the blue lights at the bottom just flash and then go back to off, nothing happens on the console.
> 
> ...



Turn the console off at the mains and turn it back on again, the same thing happened to one of mine and this sorted it.

One of them was also saying it had a low battery but it hasn't mentioned it again since I've turned the console off and back on again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 25, 2007)

Very cool site and podcast about the Wii: http://www.wiispot.com/


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Turn the console off at the mains and turn it back on again, the same thing happened to one of mine and this sorted it.
> 
> One of them was also saying it had a low battery but it hasn't mentioned it again since I've turned the console off and back on again.



yeah it was saying that previously, I thought it was the dodgy rechargeable batteries I had just put in it...

I'll resync it....

thanks.


----------



## Iam (Jan 25, 2007)

El Sueno said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who's done my Wii age twice (on a mate's) and had it go up??! Mind you I was very very stoned.



Nah, ours has decided I'm aging rapidly.

It was 30 first, then 35, then 42 then 57!!


----------



## bmd (Jan 26, 2007)

We're buying bowling shoes. I wanted to get some tennis whites too but we may have to wait 'til summer for them.

No, really.


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 27, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Nah, ours has decided I'm aging rapidly.
> 
> It was 30 first, then 35, then 42 then 57!!



Detox, rehab?


----------



## Iam (Jan 27, 2007)

I was totally straight and sober the last time.

I have no idea how it works them out. The second time, I scored better on two of the tests (speed and balance, iirc) than the first one, but my age went up. I thought it may be cumulative, but the manual suggests not - although it doesn't give any clues on the hows/whys/whats of the Wii age assesment.



I'll have another go tomorrow, and see what it says. I feel about 200 at the moment, or I might do it now...


----------



## i-am-your-idea (Jan 29, 2007)

loved playing wii sports, especially the boxing. made me look very silly (more like a cat fight, than actual boxing!) - but i won!


----------



## loud 1 (Jan 29, 2007)

ive been avin a bash on this..

its reet good.


----------



## bmd (Jan 29, 2007)

loud 1 said:
			
		

> ive been avin a bash on this..
> 
> its reet good.



Hello loud.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 30, 2007)

Hiya loud1 





Omg...I MIGHT have money to get a Wii soon.....*quivers with excitement* 

If there are any available.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 30, 2007)

GRRRR I went out on saturday to get one , I called a few places first , finally Toys r cussed said they had 16 , so i asked them to reserve one and off i trotted full of excitement.
When I got there I wasgiven a tag thingy with £289.99 on it , I said thats a bit much and they said oh well we've only got the the mix pack and we're not going to split it..... I was like ' you didnt tell me that on the phone ' I asked to see the manager and the girl Who i saw was less helpful than Vicky Pollard


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2007)

Agent Sparrow is officially addicted to Shooting Range on Wii play. If anyone can beat her high score of 669, I'd be surprised.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 4, 2007)

That's pretty hardcore - I think I got nearly 600 once.

Using 2 wiimotes at once like a proper gunslinger - now thats fun.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 4, 2007)

She goes the whole first two rounds without missing a shot, and shooting all the ducks. It's mental.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2007)

*editor still waiting to find a fucking Wii.


----------



## tommers (Feb 4, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> She goes the whole first two rounds without missing a shot, and shooting all the ducks. It's mental.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 4, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> *editor still waiting to find a fucking Wii.



Argos in Swansea had 2 the other day but I doubt they're still available...

I can't WAIT to get one, def. gonna. Was told £179 but I guess that's basic without any games etc? 

Am gonna use it to exercise as well as have fun


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 4, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Am gonna use it to exercise as well as have fun



I'm going to _imagine_ you exercising like the Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii gurl in red hotpants and bobby socks. 

e2a :: doh!...oh I seee....


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 4, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Argos in Swansea had 2 the other day but I doubt they're still available...
> 
> I can't WAIT to get one, def. gonna. Was told £179 but I guess that's basic without any games etc?
> 
> Am gonna use it to exercise as well as have fun




You get Wii sports with it for £179


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 4, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Agent Sparrow is officially addicted to Shooting Range on Wii play. If anyone can beat her high score of 669, I'd be surprised.


700 now 

Edit: now 720


----------



## bmd (Feb 5, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> 700 now
> 
> Edit: now 720



I like a challenge. 

I got 536 on the bowling training thing on Wii Sports, the second one down where you get more and more pins.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> I like a challenge.
> 
> I got 536 on the bowling training thing on Wii Sports, the second one down where you get more and more pins.


I love that one


----------



## bmd (Feb 5, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I love that one



It's great innit. 

I like the golf one with the targets as well.


----------



## feyr (Feb 13, 2007)

have been keeping my eyes out for anywhere selling wii's but with no luck  anyone else been able to find one recently?


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2007)

feyr said:
			
		

> have been keeping my eyes out for anywhere selling wii's but with no luck  anyone else been able to find one recently?




one of our mates just bought one from HMV in central london.

but... he does work there, so I don't know if they reach the shelves....


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 13, 2007)

Not that its any help to many but HMV in Cardiff have had a few the last few days. I think they put posters up in the windows when they have some.

I noticed Super Mario World (AKA SNES Mario) came on the VC on friday - If I didn't aready have the GBA version (practicaly identical save for that ponce Luigi and his floaty jump) then I reckon I'd get that.

I'm crossing the fingers for SNES Zelda this week!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 13, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> *editor still waiting to find a fucking Wii.



My mate would ring round argos, woolies, HMV and Virgin every morning untill he got one. Apparently they were getting 1 or 2 a day.


----------



## nonamenopackdrill (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah, Woolies say they'll save them for 30 minutes.


----------



## Iam (Feb 13, 2007)

My mate got one from Woolies last week. She just wandered in.

It's all in the timing.


----------



## bmd (Feb 13, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Not that its any help to many but HMV in Cardiff have had a few the last few days. I think they put posters up in the windows when they have some.
> 
> I noticed Super Mario World (AKA SNES Mario) came on the VC on friday - If I didn't aready have the GBA version (practicaly identical save for that ponce Luigi and his floaty jump) then I reckon I'd get that.
> 
> I'm crossing the fingers for SNES Zelda this week!



It came out with Mario last friday, didn't it?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 13, 2007)

Nah, that was the side-scrolling Zelda 2 - originally on the NES.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Nah, that was the side-scrolling Zelda 2 - originally on the NES.


Don't get it! It's pap


----------



## bmd (Feb 13, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Don't get it! It's pap



Pap!



Old skool insults rool.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 13, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Pap!
> 
> 
> 
> Old skool insults rool.


They're well boss.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 13, 2007)

SNES Zelda is gonna be skill!


----------



## bmd (Feb 14, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> SNES Zelda is gonna be skill!



Pesh!

I'm not actually sure of the word that 'pesh' is derived from but it meant 'very good indeed' where I came from.


----------



## tommers (Feb 14, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Pesh!
> 
> I'm not actually sure of the word that 'pesh' is derived from but it meant 'very good indeed' where I came from.



Special?


----------



## bmd (Feb 14, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> Special?



Bardy!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2007)

Anyone tried the voting thing yet?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 14, 2007)

Yep.
That was... not really fun, but interesting. Wonder where they'll go with this?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Wonder where they'll go with this?



Was wondering the same...


----------



## Crispy (Feb 14, 2007)

I suspect it'll all be piddling crap like "what's Wario's favorite flavor of ice cream?"


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 15, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Bardy!



Not heard that for years.


----------



## bmd (Feb 15, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I suspect it'll all be piddling crap like "what's Wario's favorite flavor of ice cream?"



Have you sent in a question?

I sent in "if you had to choose would you prefer electrocution or hanging?"

They can't just keep it at stupid questions like boiled or fried eggs, like you I wonder where they're going with it. Clearly it's about polling the people so I suppose it's gonna get around to asking specific questions about games they release.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 15, 2007)

Well who'd have thunk it. More people prefer Fried eggs in every country of the UK (as correctly predicted by me and my flatmate).

This isn't as much fun as I thought it would be (and i'm the kind of person who stays up all night for elections).


----------



## Crispy (Feb 15, 2007)

Hopefully there'll be some Q's with more than 2 answers.


----------



## bmd (Feb 16, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> 700 now
> 
> Edit: now 720



How the bloody hell did you get that? My high score is 540 and that was going some.


----------



## tommers (Feb 17, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> How the bloody hell did you get that? My high score is 540 and that was going some.



let's just say that she only flies qantas.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 17, 2007)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> My mate would ring round argos, woolies, HMV and Virgin every morning untill he got one. Apparently they were getting 1 or 2 a day.


I got mine from www.gameplay.co.uk a good few weeks ago - I was resigned to ordering online and waiting until mid-May for it, but it came in around a week; highly recommended.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 17, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> How the bloody hell did you get that? My high score is 540 and that was going some.


Remeber, unbroken strings of hits build your bonus. Don't waste any bullets, and don't miss. Always get the ducks.


----------



## bmd (Feb 17, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Remeber, unbroken strings of hits build your bonus. Don't waste any bullets, and don't miss. Always get the ducks.



Aaaaaah.

*goes off to shoot things*

Cheers Crispy.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 17, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Always get the ducks.



Good life advice that.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't believe my luck.. birthday on Saturday, gf wanted to get me one, found out that nowhere has any stock, on ebay they're going for £250, so had a quick glance on gumtree and by chance there was a brand new listing for a nintendo wii, 2 controllers, wii sports and all the basic stuff, played twice, £150.. back of the net


----------



## Crispy (Feb 26, 2007)

Result 

Give you a few weeks to get warmed up then I'd like to come spank you about your front room on Tennis.

My rating's up to 740-odd. Anyone else?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm at about 600, flatmates are 1k+ Pro's on tennis


----------



## Iam (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, mine is too.

On the plus side, he gets battered by the computer pros all the time now.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 3, 2007)

Yay, just got pro 
Getting hard now though. The trick is to play their baseline guy from side to side with your baseline guy, until they start sweating (you can see the little drops coming off). Once they're sweating, they don't move as fast and you can use your net guy to tweak the ball into an impossible place.


----------



## stupid kid (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm at 1230 on tennis. I've got bored with it now though, I've become pro on Baseball and close to doing it on Bowling.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't wait for some sort of Wii Sports 2 with online play


----------



## Iam (Mar 8, 2007)

Sonic the Hedgehog!!



Mentalism.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 8, 2007)

I am still playing Zelda.  I've racked up some 45 hours playing it.  I've been hunting out all the little secret bits from it.  

I am still hunting for the cave in the desert that has the fairy's tears with its full health and extra attack power. Nearly got all the poe.  I look at that mini game with the big fruit and wonder at that, I reckon I am missing something there.


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> I am still playing Zelda.  I've racked up some 45 hours playing it.  I've been hunting out all the little secret bits from it.
> 
> I am still hunting for the cave in the desert that has the fairy's tears with its full health and extra attack power. Nearly got all the poe.  I look at that mini game with the big fruit and wonder at that, I reckon I am missing something there.




haha!  that's easy!

I got 35,000 points or something.

but then I copied over my own save game with somebody else's. I can't get the energy up to do it all over again, I was about 30 hours in.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 9, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen, Crispy is a 2000-point tennis player. Time to lay the raquet down for a bit I think


----------



## zaphod22 (Mar 9, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Ladies and Gentlemen, Crispy is a 2000-point tennis player. Time to lay the raquet down for a bit I think



I think it may be. What I don't understand is why you never get sweaty but the CP does?

Did Ed get hold of a Wii yet?!


----------



## tommers (Mar 9, 2007)

our mii plaza is full....


----------



## The Groke (Mar 11, 2007)

I got teh Wii yesterday!

Woo!

I am pleasantly surprised at how good the controllers are!

Was a rigth fucking faff getting the thing updated and on the internet though.

I had to turn off my firewall to get it to update in the end - OK now though.

Something that made a vast improvement in the Wiiconnect speed was using OpenDNS servers instead of my ISP's. 

Coz my ISP is fucking shit innit.


Yay for Wii!


----------



## The Groke (Mar 11, 2007)

Is Elebits worth getting?

Mind you Zelda, Rayman and Wii Sports should keep me going for a while


----------



## electroplated (Mar 14, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where might have these in stock at the moment - I'm desperately trying to find one as a birthday present by the weekend but can't track any down anywhere...  

Any tips much appreciated!


----------



## Sunray (Mar 14, 2007)

They are still hot property, on ebay for 300+ quid.  Clearly my luck was well in when I got mine. 

The website www.wiipreorder.co.uk seems to have an email alert if your after one and does get news quick, so if you keep refreshing might get a site with some.  Hard task when you see that Amazon had stock for a full 5 minutes.


----------



## Iam (Mar 14, 2007)

What's the release date for the PS3?

I predict there'll be some Wiis on the shelves around about then...

[/cynical]


----------



## electroplated (Mar 14, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> They are still hot property, on ebay for 300+ quid.  Clearly my luck was well in when I got mine.
> 
> The website www.wiipreorder.co.uk seems to have an email alert if your after one and does get news quick, so if you keep refreshing might get a site with some.  Hard task when you see that Amazon had stock for a full 5 minutes.



Cheers for the link, looks like it could be handy.

Computer Exchange in oxford st have several in stock, for £235 with no games which is a piss take seeing as they're 2nd hand IMO.

HMV all round london suggest to keep ringing them, and everywhere else I've asked has been pretty similar...they get stock and then it goes again...

doesn't look like I'll get one till after the weekend at the earliest


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 14, 2007)

Not getting on very well with Sonic and the Secret rings.

The gameplay is a bit wooly and the music is insufferable. - Not happy  

Save your money kids.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 14, 2007)

No surprise, Sonic games are piss poor compared to Mario's outing...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 14, 2007)

You're not wrong.

This is gonna be worth waiting for 

http://www.vooks.net/modules.php?module=article&id=11540

I just need something to tide me over!


----------



## The Groke (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok guys, so what are the games out at the moment worth getting?

I have Sports (obviously) and Zelda (well durr) and Rayman.

I am thinking of getting either Trauma centre, SSX, Moneyball or Elebits next......


But which?


----------



## Sunray (Mar 15, 2007)

I am looking forward to Trauma centre when it comes out, Mario Galaxy as that looks quite nuts and Metroid Prime 3. I'm currently playing Metroid Prime from the GC.  Don't forget that these play on the Wii and are available for next to nothing on ebay.  Graphically might be a bit dated but what a game.  You do need the memory card and controller but these again are next to nothing.  Actually might get Resident Evil 4 for that as well to pass the time.


----------



## lemontop (Mar 15, 2007)

I can't wait for Mario Galaxy but the release date has been put back till bloody September  
Didn't know Trauma Centre was coming out. That should be quite good ( & gory  )


----------



## electroplated (Mar 16, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> www.wiipreorder.co.uk



That site works like a charm - left it open in my browser and so far have had alerts for amazon, dixons, currys and a few others all in stock (briefly) - ended up ordering 2 by mistake! Cheers Sunray


----------



## The Groke (Mar 18, 2007)

Why no Miis in my plaza?

I thought if I left my Wii on and online, peoples Miis would just wonder in and stuff?


----------



## Xanadu (Mar 18, 2007)

I can't seem to find GC games for that cheap.  I was hoping to get them for under a tenner each, but they all seem to be at least £25 online.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 18, 2007)

That new Supe Mario Galaxy video looks amazing.

Here's another one to look forward to, opoona

Now all I have to do is find a Wii. Gonna finish Zelda on the old 'Cube first though.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 18, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I can't seem to find GC games for that cheap.  I was hoping to get them for under a tenner each, but they all seem to be at least £25 online.



The top 5 games are all still 20 quid at the moment, boosted buy the 100% backwards compatibility with the Wii.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 18, 2007)

Tiger Woods 2007 rocks!

True story


----------



## Iam (Mar 18, 2007)

Shhhh, now.

Don't tempt me, because...


----------



## The Groke (Mar 19, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Why no Miis in my plaza?
> 
> I thought if I left my Wii on and online, peoples Miis would just wonder in and stuff?




Anyone?


Oh, BTW, Elebits is "ok"

Kind wishing I had got Monkey Ball or Trauma Centre now though.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 19, 2007)

you have to have some friend codes registered. there's a seperate thread for that...


----------



## The Groke (Mar 19, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> you have to have some friend codes registered. there's a seperate thread for that...



*slaps forehead*


durr


Cheers.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 19, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> you have to have some friend codes registered. there's a seperate thread for that...



I done that, no-one likes my plaza though it eems


----------



## The Groke (Mar 19, 2007)

Kanda has a smelly plaza.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 19, 2007)

Is anyone else persisting with 'Everybody votes'?

I was dismayed to note that the UK Wii owning public voted personal happiness above world peace.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Mar 19, 2007)

I had my first Wii session on my mates this weekend. He has chipped his and downloaded every game that is out there. Best one was some weird marble game where you use the controller to move a maze/platform around. The guy he purchased the mod chip from sells them pre chipped so I think I may have to get one now.


----------



## chriswill (Mar 19, 2007)

I should be picking a wii up tonight if all goes to plan.

What games should I go out and buy??


----------



## The Groke (Mar 19, 2007)

chriswill said:
			
		

> I should be picking a wii up tonight if all goes to plan.
> 
> What games should I go out and buy??



Zelda (obviously)

I got Rayman which is daft but entertaining.

I would probably get Trauma Centre and Wario Ware after that....


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 19, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Zelda (obviously)
> 
> I got Rayman which is daft but entertaining.
> 
> I would probably get Trauma Centre and Wario Ware after that....




Wario Ware has been ace fun on about three occasions when I've come home with a load of mates absolutely trollied. I haven't felt the need to dust it off sober since my first go, but its a good thing to have at hand for late night hijinks!


----------



## Iam (Mar 20, 2007)

My housemate has just come home with Tiger Woods 07.

One hole in, I have an eagle, 3 trophy balls and sore arms.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 20, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> My housemate has just come home with Tiger Woods 07.
> 
> One hole in, I have an eagle, 3 trophy balls and sore arms.



Good innit?


----------



## Iam (Mar 20, 2007)

On initial impressions, very.

The swing mechanic is a bit unexpected, but it seems to work. It's on easy at the moment, there's far too much to worry about without hook and slice as well, but I can definitely see me playing in on standard.

Golf on!

I've now got an Eagle and a Par.


----------



## Iam (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh dear.

Water.


----------



## chriswill (Mar 21, 2007)

Picked it up yesterday with Wii sports and Wii play.

It takes some getting used to controlling.

Great fun though, going to pick up zelda tomorrow and the wife wants warioware.


----------



## Iam (Mar 21, 2007)

Not actually trying to hit big golf swing shots is a good tip.

Once you start bringing the controller back, as long as it stays back, he continues the swing, until you move it back forward. As long as he reaches a full swing, you don't have to in order to get full power.

So you can go sorta.... 

| \ - \ | / -

If that makes any sort of sense at all.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 21, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Not actually trying to hit big golf swing shots is a good tip.



Aye, my arm hurts


----------



## Iam (Mar 21, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Aye, my arm hurts



Innit. Still playing, tho.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 23, 2007)

The Legend of Zelda; A link to the past (The SNES Zelda) is out on the VC.

And I haven't (quite) finished my PhD - what to do?!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> The Legend of Zelda; A link to the past (The SNES Zelda) is out on the VC.
> 
> And I haven't (quite) finished my PhD - what to do?!


Yes!!! Now I have something to do while my computer's broken


----------



## Kanda (Mar 23, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Yes!!! Now I have something to do while my computer's broken



You could walk across the road, pick Tiger Woods of the shelf in Woolies, wait 3 hours in a queue of 3 people, come home and play that.

It really is v.good


----------



## Crispy (Mar 23, 2007)

Nah. Don't like golf. Don't like golf video games.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 26, 2007)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> The Legend of Zelda; A link to the past (The SNES Zelda) is out on the VC.
> 
> And I haven't (quite) finished my PhD - what to do?!




I downloaded it!
Oh my god, it's all come back to me. The simple but beautiful graphics, the music the lovely gameplay. What a game!


----------



## chriswill (Apr 3, 2007)

My Wii's just died 

The graphics card is on its way out and im getting major noise on the screen.

Spoke to nintendo and they acknowledge the problem but the warrenty is non transfrerable and I got it off ebay!

First I get a HDless ps3 and now my wiis dead.


----------



## The Groke (Apr 3, 2007)

chriswill said:
			
		

> My Wii's just died
> 
> The graphics card is on its way out and im getting major noise on the screen.
> 
> ...



Thats shit mate.


But the warranty is non-transferable from where exactly?


----------



## chriswill (Apr 3, 2007)

I ebayed mine so my name is not on the receipt.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 3, 2007)

What happens if a mother buys a son a Wii. The sons name won't be on the receipt. Surely it could be a gift.


----------



## chriswill (Apr 3, 2007)

Sorted it, A mate of mine works for a large GAME retailer.

 

He is going to send it back for me and I should receive another within 4-7 days.

When are you adding me as a friend on the ps3 kanda?
I dont have any yet


----------



## Kanda (Apr 3, 2007)

I haven't had a chance to play, I'll try get on tonight


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 8, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get a wii asap ? They still seem to be sold out most places online.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 8, 2007)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I can get a wii asap ? They still seem to be sold out most places online.



Keep abreast of that link www.wiipreorder.co.uk lots of people have got it using that site, it auto refreshes every 60 seconds.  Look for some on Tuesday now, no deliveries till then now.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Sunray! That's great. I'll be getting one as soon as I can too.  

*gets excited*


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 8, 2007)

Excellent link  

thankyou very much


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 9, 2007)

My current record on the shooting game on WiiPlay is 592.  What's the current urban record on that for me to beat?


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 9, 2007)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> 700 now
> 
> Edit: now 720



Aw bugger - I'm never going to get that


----------



## Crispy (Apr 9, 2007)

777 now. it staggers me, tbh.


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 9, 2007)

Better not let her get hold of a real gun.  Ducks would become an endangered species.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2007)

Three months later, my Wii sports pack has arrived.  Wohoo!
One thing: there's only one controller (and that nanchuck whotsit) in the pack. Is that right? So I have to buy another controller?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 14, 2007)

fraid so
get the "wii play" box set - there's a few decent games in there.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> fraid so
> get the "wii play" box set - there's a few decent games in there.


Arse! I thought it came with two sets. Oh well.. (creaks open wallet again)


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 14, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> 777 now. it staggers me, tbh.


I've managed to get 681 now.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2007)

Actively looking for one now so if anyone hears of any available....appreciated.  


*keeps http://www.wiipreorder.co.uk/ open*


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm going to whip you fuckers. You're gonna be pwned!

Just as soon as, err, I work out how to use the thing.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Actively looking for one now so if anyone hears of any available....appreciated.
> 
> 
> *keeps http://www.wiipreorder.co.uk/ open*


I just got mine from Amazon


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2007)

It took 3 months??


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> It took 3 months??


Yup. Actually - it was longer than that.

It was supposed to be a _Christmas_ present. I got to know the Argos code off by heart, I checked so many times!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2007)

Buggering bollox......it's gonna take that long to get one!?!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 14, 2007)

it's a little easier now, but still tricky


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm just updating the thing now...

Could I have a recap: what's the user names of Wii-toting urbs online and how do I get the opera browser on the machine?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 15, 2007)

Go to the shop, then "Wii Software" to get Opera
There's a thread with friend codes on in this forum somewhere. The codes are pretty useless so far - no online games yet. Your miis can mingle though.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 15, 2007)

Elebits is an on-line game.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2007)

I worked out how to get the browser - and have just watched a few YouTube Radioheads vids on the Wii. Cool. The boards are just about readable too.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 17, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> Keep abreast of that link www.wiipreorder.co.uk lots of people have got it using that site, it auto refreshes every 60 seconds.  Look for some on Tuesday now, no deliveries till then now.




Hmmm cheers for the link, promised myself we could do without a new console with it being Summer, now I've gone and bought one  

Do you have to pay a subscription for the online stuff?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 17, 2007)

No subscription, but there isn't much there


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 17, 2007)

I've got something like 725 on the shooting game


----------



## Crispy (Apr 17, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I've got something like 725 on the shooting game


Latest hint: On the balloons stage, you get an extra bonus for shooting multiples of the same coloured balloon (I think - sparrow was going on about it)

777 is not far off now!


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Got all Wii'd up last night.  

Ordered one off Woolies the other day then got an email saying it might not be here for the weekend, was walking past Game yesterday and they had em in  

It's great, my Mrs is still a bit reluctant but the kids are getting a top workout on Boxing. My 6 year old is fast as fuck, maybe cos his arms are shorter. That's definitely the favourite Wiisport for both the kids. It's just a slugfest though, they're both on about 500, where the other fella starts to be more tactical.

I reached skill level 641 on my first night bowling  Only had a few fights and a game of Golf other than that.

We'll probably buy Wiiplay then get it chipped soon enough, once it all appears in good shape.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 20, 2007)

What irritating is that Super Paper Mario is out in the US but not here and its not in Q2 releases at all?? 

I've no idea what can be stopping them.  I want some 2d3d platforming actioning.


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 20, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Latest hint: On the balloons stage, you get an extra bonus for shooting multiples of the same coloured balloon (I think - sparrow was going on about it)
> 
> 777 is not far off now!



Yep noticed that.  

My major weakness atm - I keep losing my bonus when the ducks come up on stage 3   And I can't seem to get any bonus when the ufos come up.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 20, 2007)

You can get bonus on the silver UFOs. They hover still while they're beaming up your little chappies. Forget it with the gold ones, just hammer away.


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm not sure if I'm imagining things, but I think you can get more points for the ducks if you kill them both in one shot (when they cross).  I haven't played the game sober much though


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 22, 2007)

Hhmm....anyone bought a Wii from ebay? Good idea or not?


----------



## Sunray (Apr 22, 2007)

Same issues apply to all purchases on ebay.


----------



## Iam (Apr 22, 2007)

Didn't someone on here have problems with an eBay going wrong and not having warranty?


----------



## bmd (Apr 23, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> What irritating is that Super Paper Mario is out in the US but not here and its not in Q2 releases at all??
> 
> I've no idea what can be stopping them.  I want some 2d3d platforming actioning.



Chip your Wii. Fuck waiting about for them to decide to release it over here.

Saying that though, the chip is about the size of a postage stamp and there are 5 wires to solder. I've got the chip but I'm thinking about sending it off to be chipped rather than fuck about with it and break it. £40 if I supply the chip, that's postage there and back, insurance, and chipped. £55 otherwise. Wiikey chip.


----------



## chriswill (Apr 23, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Didn't someone on here have problems with an eBay going wrong and not having warranty?




That was me, It was fine in the end tho'

Got a replacement no problems.


----------



## Iam (Apr 23, 2007)

Cool. At least I wasn't imagining things again!


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Chip your Wii. .



Kids are already mithering me to do this, we aint had it a week. 

So many games we want to try out though, gotta be the way forward


----------



## bmd (Apr 25, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Kids are already mithering me to do this, we aint had it a week.
> 
> So many games we want to try out though, gotta be the way forward



You gonna diy?

On a separate note, Excite Truck is the best game ever.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 25, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> You gonna diy?



Nah, there's a bloke advertising on Ebay, not far from me. he collects and returns in an hour and it's only £30 plus chip and I'll botch it if I try. Told the kids to get saving and I'll get downloading.


----------



## electroplated (Apr 25, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Nah, there's a bloke advertising on Ebay, not far from me. he collects and returns in an hour and it's only £30 plus chip



Got a link by any chance?


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 25, 2007)

If you do a search in ebay for wiinja, wiikey or cyclowiz there's a few people advertising that they'll repair failed modchip installs. 

I'd imagine all of them will supply and fit a chip if you ask.

This is the fella in Manchester though.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Wii-Upgrade-R...yZ145520QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 25, 2007)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
*runs in....grabs Part2 and HUGS him LOADS* 


Tytytytytytytytytytytytytytytytytytytyty!!     


You rock.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 27, 2007)

Ordered one today with Zelda, Monkey Ball and Play. 

I want it _now_ though.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 28, 2007)

I *HEART* Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.

Omg....So much fun it should be illegal! Me and my mates have laughed our asses off tonight trying to get used to it. Have got WiiSport and WiiPlay. 
Am sitting out the way at mo after trying baseball (FUN!) and I don't want my mate to thwap! me in teh face.  

I want Zelda n SpongeBOb!!  Heh.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 29, 2007)

i got me a wii yesterday  , after running round the west end on friday trying to get one , then only pace that had them was HMV oxford circus , however as there was that fire on oxford street thursday night the one of only 4 shopes closed most of the day was hmv  it even had a sign in the window saying wii in stock!!!

so , i went back to toys r us and bought the mix pack for 280 , in wii sports , wii play , zelder and meet the robinsons ( whatever that is ) , had a lil drunken play yesterday , going to give it a good seeing to over the day

ps i like the instant weather reports 


its a really weird sensation 

oh also got 2000 points and got me a copy of the original R - typed down loaded how :cool : is that?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 2, 2007)

Got mine today. 

Delivered to work. Can't wait to get home.


----------



## WWWeed (May 2, 2007)

managed to find one two days ago at the argos in watford!


----------



## WWWeed (May 2, 2007)

and I mean just the console!


----------



## spanglechick (May 2, 2007)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> Got mine today.
> 
> Delivered to work. Can't wait to get home.


he's been standing in the middle of the living room for at least an hour and a half - currently "boxing".  It's *very *funny to watch.


----------



## Iam (May 2, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> he's been standing in the middle of the living room for at least an hour and a half - currently "boxing".  It's *very *funny to watch.



Don't watch, play!!!

The Wii is the first console I've ever owned that girls are interested in playing...


----------



## Crispy (May 2, 2007)

yeah, get on the tennis or bowling, it's great fun


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 2, 2007)

She's on there now. Except while I wanted to play games straight away, she's busy putting together her little figure.


----------



## Strumpet (May 2, 2007)

Yay! Spangle and Monkey!!

Me and my friends were same as spangle...we made our Mii's first and had SO much fun doing it! I said the boys wouldn't have had so much fun already without even playing a game HEH  

I knocked someone out yesterday  
Am loooooooooooooooooooooooooving it!!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 2, 2007)

She's getting well into Super Monkey Ball.


----------



## Crispy (May 2, 2007)

monkeyball sucks balls
the mini games are especially crap
take it back and get koroinpa (or however its spelled) for a much much better roll-the-ball-through-a-maze game.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 5, 2007)

just got wario smooth moves , its stupid but ace , recommended


----------



## Iam (May 7, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> monkeyball sucks balls



No, it doesn't.

Has anyone got their Mii to 2000 points on any of the games on Wii Sports, yet?

Wondering if it's possible. It seems to start taking away points for wins when you get too high...


----------



## Strumpet (May 7, 2007)

Christ no. Am a newbie yet though....


----------



## Crispy (May 7, 2007)

yep, got over 2000 on tennis. but once you're there, you have to win _really_ decicively to win points, otherwise it takes points off - even for a narrow win. You end up hovering around the 2000 mark.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 7, 2007)

Zelda has eaten my afternoon.


----------



## Strumpet (May 7, 2007)

I reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally want to get Zelda. Have controlled my want so far but might have to give in and get it next week.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 7, 2007)

It's great.

Easy to lose hours at a time to it though.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 9, 2007)

yeah zelda is  ( once you figure out how to fish....  )


----------



## Strumpet (May 14, 2007)

Got Zelda!  
Omg...I love it. My favourite by far! Addiction here I come. Heh.   

VERY stuck on the fishing though. Can't find a bottle or bait yet.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 14, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> just got wario smooth moves , its stupid but ace , recommended



It's funny as fek! Nearly gave my mate a black eye with the slicing sword thingy


----------



## fizzerbird (May 14, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Don't watch, play!!!
> 
> The Wii is the first console I've ever owned that girls are interested in playing...



I got over excited with the boxing... 2 KO in a row and I was bloody knackered...what a work out


----------



## Crispy (May 14, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Got Zelda!
> Omg...I love it. My favourite by far! Addiction here I come. Heh.
> 
> VERY stuck on the fishing though. Can't find a bottle or bait yet.


Bottle: Talk to everyone
Bait: Explore the roof and treetops


----------



## Iam (May 14, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I got over excited with the boxing... 2 KO in a row and I was bloody knackered...what a work out



It's quite intense, isn't it? 

We've just got Godfather today.

Hehehe.

*does violent things*


----------



## WWWeed (May 15, 2007)

just ordered a cyclowiz, anyone else got there pal will chipped?? Any problems other than region with them?


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Bottle: Talk to everyone
> Bait: Explore the roof and treetops


----------



## Part 2 (May 16, 2007)

I'm pro at Bowling and alright at Golf. Baseball i just hit foul balls, tennis I can't aim shots and boxing I got my arse kicked by a 12 year old. 

How the fuck you're supposed to throw different punches is beyond me.

No way I'm playing against the 6 year old.


----------



## Crispy (May 16, 2007)

Tennis: make smaller movements and try and concentrate on the timing.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> boxing I got my arse kicked by a 12 year old.
> 
> How the fuck you're supposed to throw different punches is beyond me.
> 
> No way I'm playing against the 6 year old.



Well I got 2 KO's in a row! i was bloody knackered!

It's all in the quick 'pull, push' movements and I bring my arms down low...it helps that I have the mind of a ten year old


----------



## Iam (May 16, 2007)

And the energy...



Godfather is great fun. It's like GTA, only you actually get to punch people and throw them around (into walls, off roofs, in front of cars etc) and generally strangle and otherwise murder them. Great fun!  

Oh, and the 3rd person targeting and manual aiming is very nice, too.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 18, 2007)

re tennis , tips please spin and ? perfect serves???

my mum do em but i cant  ,


----------



## Sunray (May 24, 2007)

Just looked at the upcoming release schedule....

Metroid Prime 3 : Corruption

Wooo

I am 2/3rd of the way through Echo's, what a fantastic series this is.  I hope that this will be as inventive as the last.


----------



## Crispy (May 24, 2007)

ruffneck23 said:
			
		

> re tennis , tips please spin and ? perfect serves???
> 
> my mum do em but i cant  ,


Never got the hang of spin. Superserves - make the swing when the ball is right at the apex of its arc after you throw it.


----------



## Part 2 (May 24, 2007)

Anyone chipped up yet?

The chippers are all disappearing off Ebay, there's a fella still getting away with selling games for a fiver though.  

Found a bloke to do mine, he's just waiting for some wiikeys  

Super Paper Mario awaits.


----------



## WWWeed (May 24, 2007)

yup got a cyclowiz installed in mine. works a treat. As for getting someone to install it, I wouldnt bother, its not that bad with the quick solder techniques.....

ps sod paying a fiver for a pirate game, you download em for nothing, I even know of a website that has nothing but wii isos on there!


----------



## Part 2 (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, already started downloading. 

Not even gonna try soldering myself, the kids will kill me when (not if) I mess it up.


----------



## mack (May 26, 2007)

WWWeed said:
			
		

> I even know of a website that has nothing but wii isos on there!



Got a Wii from HMV Croydon this morning on a bit a whim   so I would like to try out some games! I don't need to mod anything do I? just burn the iso to dvdr and play? if someone could pm a link for the above and any other interesting Wii sites that would be nice.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 26, 2007)

Are Wii's easier to buy in the shops now or has little changed?


----------



## mack (May 26, 2007)

Not sure if it's easier - reckon they just had a delivery and no outstanding pre-orders, there was about a dozen or so behind the main counter, so I expect they sold out pretty quick.

They had one of those flip chart boards outside the store announcing they had some in stock. I went in and thought no I'd better not get one, got bills to pay and shit,  then walked out about fifty yards with the missus persuading me to "treat" myself. Turned on my heels and bought one


----------



## Desbo (May 26, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Are Wii's easier to buy in the shops now or has little changed?



Loads of places seem to have them now.  I know you can order one from Game online, and they had stock in HMV in Oxford Street today


----------



## PacificOcean (May 27, 2007)

I had a Wii from Game in Oxford Street yesterday.

I cannot stop playing Super Monkey Ball.

Its the best thing ever!

It pisses all over my Xbox360 with it's dull FPS.


----------



## bmd (May 27, 2007)

279 - bowling. That was a spare, nine strikes in a row and another spare.


----------



## WWWeed (May 27, 2007)

You need a mod chip to play 'back ups'. Theres no way of just burning an iso and playing it yet.

As for the wii situation, your gonna struggle to find just the console, but theres a few deals about with 4-5 games. Its getting better but tis still quite hard to get just the consol for £179.99


----------



## PacificOcean (May 27, 2007)

WWWeed said:
			
		

> You need a mod chip to play 'back ups'. Theres no way of just burning an iso and playing it yet.
> 
> As for the wii situation, your gonna struggle to find just the console, but theres a few deals about with 4-5 games. Its getting better but tis still quite hard to get just the consol for £179.99



GAME has loads of them at the minute.


----------



## Desbo (May 30, 2007)

I bought Mario Strikers: Charged Football at the weekend... it's great!  It's also the Wii's first online compatible game, so you can either play against anyone worldwide, or against your mate.

Get in!


----------



## DexterTCN (May 30, 2007)

I bought that today.  Off work for 4 days so I'll be testing it out tomorrow


----------



## Part 2 (May 31, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> 279 - bowling. That was a spare, nine strikes in a row and another spare.



Blimey 

Think I got about 7 strikes and 4 spares. How the hell does bowling scoring work anyway?

Trying for Pro on Golf just now.

Still not got the chip though, on the D/L ..... Wario Ware, next up has to be Cooking Mama


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 1, 2007)

My brother bought one the other day and I was v impressed, I like the golf!


----------



## Kanda (Jun 1, 2007)

Tiger Woods Golf is well worth getting. Much better than Wii Sports Golf.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 1, 2007)

Just got chipped. 

Wario Ware is mental, whoever thought that shit up needs their head examining, or a big medal. Seriously funny as fuck.

Also got the Mario Football, can't see me playing that much but it was free with the chip so hey.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 1, 2007)

Rayman Raving Rabbids is quite simply the most bonkers thing ever.  You really don't need to take drugs.  Just play this!  

You haven't lived until you have done a hammer throw with a cow or seen the raving bunnies!

It's fucking brilliant and really shows why the Wii is such a great console.  It just wouldn't be the same with out the Wii Remote.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 1, 2007)

What's all this chipped business about?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2007)

Just noticed Woolies in Bethnal Green has em in stock, seems the supply problem is working itself out now...


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 1, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> What's all this chipped business about?



A chip is added to the console.

Just means you can play your legally copied backups


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 1, 2007)

.


----------



## feyr (Jun 1, 2007)

finally got to play mine today. already stuck in spiderman 3 though, cant get the hang of the web zip thing

what other games should i get? have got play,sports and spiderman3 so far


----------



## Crispy (Jun 1, 2007)

if you have drunk people to play with, wario ware (you only need 1 controller)

Zelda if you like adventure games


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 1, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Zelda if you like adventure games



And if you don't plan on doing anything else for weeks.

Or is that just me?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 1, 2007)

it takes a strong will not to


----------



## feyr (Jun 1, 2007)

one to buy after my exams then 

*books kids into childcare for forseeable post exam future*


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 6, 2007)

I've been meaning to buy one for ages and as it's my brothers 30th birthday on Saturday I thought it would be a good time to get one so that I can take it to the BBQ.

I've not had this much fun playing games for years. The last two hours have been spent playing Wii Bowling, I've been quoting The Big Lebowksi every time I get a spare or strike.

Someone remind me to eat dinner at some point tonight


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 7, 2007)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:
			
		

> And if you don't plan on doing anything else for weeks.
> Or is that just me?



Nope...you're not alone.  



DEADCATBOUNCE I hope you've eaten dinner!! If not, GO EAT!


----------



## bmd (Jun 7, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Blimey
> 
> Think I got about 7 strikes and 4 spares. How the hell does bowling scoring work anyway?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm awesome.  

The highest score you can get is 300. You get 90 for 3 strikes in a row, so that's 270 for the first 9 balls and...erm...30 for the last 3.


----------



## Iam (Jun 7, 2007)

Currently playing Splinter Cell: Double Agent.

Not super fussed about the single player (although it's ok), but the 2 player co-op mode is mucho fun, and not unchallenging.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 7, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to re-asses how I play Wii Sports as I woke up this morning and the muscles in my right leg felt like I'd run a mile without warming up.

I think I'll take it easy tonight and give Sonic and the Secret Rings a go.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2007)

I think I may be about to give in and buy one (so much for waiting for a lightsabre game)...and with Metroid 3 out soon too!


----------



## bmd (Jun 8, 2007)

Dead Cat Bounce said:
			
		

> I think I'll take it easy tonight and give Sonic and the Secret Rings a go.



That game is absolutely awesome, I've played it right up until the final final boss and he's rock hard.

Dinosaur world is best imo, the pirate one is a pure bastard.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 8, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> That game is absolutely awesome, I've played it right up until the final final boss and he's rock hard.
> 
> Dinosaur world is best imo, the pirate one is a pure bastard.



I gave up on it right at the beginning.

I couldn't get him to do that big jump thing by flipping the remote forward.  I just keep falling.

Also, am I being thick with Warioware?  I thought it was a party game, but I can only get a single player game going.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 8, 2007)

Think you have to go back to the first page of the maneu and select the right hand side for MP. It's basicly the 1p game, but you pass the form baton round. There are also some mini games, like darts that get unlocked.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 8, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Think you have to go back to the first page of the maneu and select the right hand side for MP. It's basicly the 1p game, but you pass the form baton round. There are also some mini games, like darts that get unlocked.



The first screen just has 'single' on one side and a newspaper on the other.  Clicking on the newspaper doesn't do anything


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 8, 2007)

I generally just sit down with a load of mates after a shitload of booze and work through completing it each time, so everyone gets to see all the positions, tricks etc.


----------



## bmd (Jun 8, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> The first screen just has 'single' on one side and a newspaper on the other.  Clicking on the newspaper doesn't do anything



You have to complete a certain amount of the single player game to unlock the multiplayer.

I was pretty bamboozled by the Sonic controls at first but it's worth sticking with it. I was most confused by how to flick the remote to hit the targets but after about 3 million tries I finally got it.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 8, 2007)

Finally finished Zelda. 


<Resumes life>


----------



## Sunray (Jun 11, 2007)

Metroid Prime 3 awaits, as does Super Paper Mario and Mario Galaxy.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 11, 2007)

Mortal Kombat: Armageddon is out on Friday.

Should be fun with the Wiimote.  Reviews have said that it works really well.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 12, 2007)

Excite Truck and Cooking Mama await me at home. 

Anyone got Tiger Woods golf?


----------



## Kanda (Jun 12, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Anyone got Tiger Woods golf?



Yup, it rocks


----------



## PacificOcean (Jun 12, 2007)

I have just checked what Sofa Cinema are sending me today.

Despite putting every Wii title they have on high priority on my rental list I am getting:

Far Cry: Vengence
Prince of Persia
and..................
Birds of a Feather: Series 1


----------



## cybershot (Jun 14, 2007)

Am looking forward to big brain academy wii edition. mainly for multiplayer drunken fun. Meant to be one of the better party games.

Also just read the review of Scarface on IGN and it looks pretty awesome. Can't wait for that.


----------



## Iam (Jun 14, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Yup, it rocks



But requires arm-muscle buildup for long term play...


----------



## Sunray (Jun 15, 2007)

adenewton said:
			
		

> Am looking forward to big brain academy wii edition. mainly for multiplayer drunken fun. Meant to be one of the better party games.
> 
> Also just read the review of Scarface on IGN and it looks pretty awesome. Can't wait for that.



I got a copy of that for the XBox and its OK but the drug running got a little tiresome.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 15, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> But requires arm-muscle buildup for long term play...



I've put my back out


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 15, 2007)

Just got 202 on bowling. Beat the previous high score by at least 50 points.

Well chuffed.

Not the best score in the great scheme of things but hey, after a day like today it these little things that count  

Can't wait for Munhunt 2


----------



## cybershot (Jun 15, 2007)

www.game.co.uk seem to have some reductions going on.

Super Monkey Ball for £17.99 which i have and quite enjoy. Get's quite addictive but the later levels are really hard.

and Eledees at £24.99 which is very tempting. Played it at a friends house and it's load's of fun.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 15, 2007)

Just got Mortal Kombat... can't get the TV though!

Will report back later...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 23, 2007)

Wii Boxing , Weird.

I'm at around 700 points and just fought the fight of my life, won it by a split decision, pummeled my opponent in the last round but lost 30 points in my quest to be a pro.

Am I doing anything wrong?


----------



## bmd (Jun 23, 2007)

Dead Cat Bounce said:
			
		

> Wii Boxing , Weird.
> 
> I'm at around 700 points and just fought the fight of my life, won it by a split decision, pummeled my opponent in the last round but lost 30 points in my quest to be a pro.
> 
> Am I doing anything wrong?



Once you get in the higher points range you need to start winning by a larger majority to keep getting points rather than losing them. Once you reach 1000 points it gets even harder. Not that I have on boxing but I'm guessing it's the same as bowling.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 24, 2007)

Bob Marleys Dad said:
			
		

> Once you get in the higher points range you need to start winning by a larger majority to keep getting points rather than losing them. Once you reach 1000 points it gets even harder. Not that I have on boxing but I'm guessing it's the same as bowling.



I'm at around 800 points on baseball now (or when i get close to it) the opponments almost hit a home run every ball, it's fucking difficult.


----------



## Iam (Jun 25, 2007)

Baseball is a game of thinking as much as doing...


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jun 27, 2007)

1055 score at Wii Boxing  

I need a shower after that workout


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2007)

*Nintendo’s Wii plays the platform game*



> Nintendo’s Wii gaming system has been a hit on the marketplace, but to keep the momentum, the company is making a strategic bet, and turning it into a developer platform. With enough developer momentum, iconic products say an iPod or Facebook, can become a mass market phenomenon.
> 
> Nintendo today announced a new indie developer platform for its widely successful Wii console, likely to launch in early 2008. Dubbed WiiWare, the service is said to enable developers to create smallish, new games via download on the motion-controlled system. “WiiWare brings new levels of creativity and value to the ever-growing population of Wii owners,” Nintendo president Reggie Fils-Aime said in a press statement. “Independent developers armed with small budgets and big ideas will be able to get their original games into the marketplace,” he added. Details about the upcoming projects and prices have yet to be determined.


link

Sounds good!


----------



## Jambooboo (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm very tempted to pop to the local Gamestation when I've done in this netcafe and get myself a Wii. I don't really _need_ one - got myself a DS and 360 and had a PSP just of this current range of consoles - but I quite fancy a bit of a go. Plus I know this guy who will chip it all in for £40, thus free Wii and Gamecube games when I finally get my broadband connected.

Meh, will see.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jun 29, 2007)

Slept on it and got one this afternoon. Had a few quick goes on Wii Sports and made a Mii. Tis a lot of fun - like the DS it's something I'd play for quick half hour bursts (unlike the 360 which can suck an evening away).

Now to get it chipped! And get Zelda! And Nintendo to start releasing some top notch games!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 29, 2007)

Zelda rocks!   

Be careful....it sucks away many an evening before you know it


----------



## cybershot (Jun 29, 2007)

Just finished Red Steel, took about 15 hours of gameplay over the past couple of months. I enjoyed the game even if the graphics are a bit poo in places. Thought the last level was a bit easy thou. Was expecting it to be a bit tougher.


----------



## tommers (Jun 29, 2007)

hmmm.. I spent most of the day getting my arse whipped on that mario football thing.

it's too fast for my old eyes.


----------



## Jambooboo (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm enjoying bowling, specially as I hit a strike most times - I've got the technique just right. Boxing provides a good workout (it's hard not to holler and wave your arms around shouting "Get up bitch!" when you've just knocked the other guy down). Golf and tennis seem okay.

Are there games that don't require you to stand up and face the tv/motion detector? Sometimes you just wanna lie down and play games, which for me means the tv being to the side of me.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 30, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> t (it's hard not to holler and wave your arms around shouting "Get up bitch!" when you've just knocked the other guy down).



 

(I like the bowling too)


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 14, 2007)

i got the boy rayman raving rabbids for his birthday.

we like

tis very very silly.

he's currently hog racing, having selected himself an outfit of purple afro and flares...


----------



## PacificOcean (Jul 15, 2007)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> i got the boy rayman raving rabbids for his birthday.
> 
> we like
> 
> ...



Rayman has to been the most bonkers game ever!

Those rabbits are brilliant!

The noises they make on that game where you have to shut the toilet doors are fantasticly funny.


----------



## Dj TAB (Jul 18, 2007)

I am proud to have got a Wii....

What a great idea all round!

Looking forward to some game action as we haven't had a console for a number of years  

Bring on mariokart and zelda - mind you I lost enough of my life the first time it came out..  

Mrs TAB loves the boxing, and I'm not going to be upsetting her in the near future with what I've seen!


----------



## cybershot (Jul 19, 2007)

Dj TAB said:
			
		

> Mrs TAB loves the boxing, and I'm not going to be upsetting her in the near future with what I've seen!



If anything like my mrs even on the harder levels she's knocking them out first round. Whilst i'm struggling to win on points!


----------



## Dj TAB (Jul 20, 2007)

Her first bout having never played she decked the opponent 4 times in 3 rounds then collapsed on the sofa in a heap....

t'was most amusing!


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2007)

Aaagghhh.
Minime erased a few extra Mii's she made. Now when we try to play anything in 2 player mode....it freezes!!!   

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## cybershot (Jul 20, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Aaagghhh.
> Minime erased a few extra Mii's she made. Now when we try to play anything in 2 player mode....it freezes!!!
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?



Try deleting the save game data for wii sports from data settings.

Obviously you'll have to start all over again with your skill levels.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2007)

Will give it a go after more Zelda, ty


----------



## rekil (Jul 21, 2007)

I won a Wii in a competition and it's sitting here in a box. I don't have time to use it. Dunno whether to sell it or give it away. How much do they go for?


----------



## cybershot (Jul 21, 2007)

copliker said:
			
		

> I won a Wii in a competition and it's sitting here in a box. I don't have time to use it. Dunno whether to sell it or give it away. How much do they go for?



they retail at £179.99 and most places now have stock, If I went shopping today i'd easily manage to come home with one. So I don't think they fetch as much on ebay etc as they did a few month's back.

Saying that my sister would love one so if your going to give it away.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 21, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> Try deleting the save game data for wii sports from data settings.
> 
> Obviously you'll have to start all over again with your skill levels.



TY you star


----------



## Iam (Jul 22, 2007)

Just got Scarface. Didn't play this on the PS2/Xbox, so this is all a bit fun and


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 23, 2007)

I bought garf a wii yesterday, its pretty cool


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2007)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I bought garf a wii yesterday, its pretty cool



Heh everyone seems to be getting them at the mo.


----------



## bmd (Jul 23, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Heh everyone seems to be getting them at the mo.



Well, some of us got them a while ago.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 23, 2007)

My word...what's this?

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2650936079


----------



## Iam (Jul 24, 2007)

Don't know, don't have a facebook account.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 1, 2007)

Whos still waiting paitently for Nintendo to actually release a premier title over here?

They are stacking them all up for Xmas and its starting to get irritating.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Don't know, don't have a facebook account.



Well you know what to do then don't ya?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2007)

Want: Paper mario, Mario galaxies, Metroid. Want.
I'll have an xbox 360 sooner than I'll have a new Wii game, I reckon.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 1, 2007)

Was gonna get one at the weekend, but decided my 360 is more than enough.. I don't have the time for two consoles, and there's too many good games on the 360 at the moment (and lined up).


----------



## Sunray (Aug 2, 2007)

They have even announced another Trauma game and the 1st one has yet to be release here yet.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 2, 2007)

Sunray said:
			
		

> They have even announced another Trauma game and the 1st one has yet to be release here yet.


That really pisses me off. I was wanting trauma center back in winter.


----------



## Iam (Aug 2, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Well you know what to do then don't ya?



Continue with the not caring.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 2, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Continue with the not caring.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 2, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> That really pisses me off. I was wanting trauma center back in winter.



8 days to go, I've been wanting this for yonks too.


----------



## Dj TAB (Aug 6, 2007)

Ooooh, got given Zelda for me Birthday....

...and cars and marioparty!

W00t!

Zelda was a major downfall of mine on the N64......I think another three months might be about to disappear....

Bring on MarioKart!!!!


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 6, 2007)

The controller talks on Brain Academy.

I didn't realise the speaker in the remote was that advanced - all the other games are just beeps and blips.

Oh and Brain Academy rocks (and was only £17)


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Aug 6, 2007)

Wii injury #1

Don't play tennis and serve anywhere near a lightbulb.

Ouch.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 6, 2007)

*snigger* Hope you're ok!

MiniStrumpet whacked her hand on the table last week while playing tennis. Owch! Poor kid. Was a brilliant volley tho


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 6, 2007)

Just watched the advert for the Wii Trauma Centre, looked pretty cool!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2007)

The Wii takes SD cards right? Does it have a cap on how big the card is that it'll read/write to?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 7, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> The Wii takes SD cards right? Does it have a cap on how big the card is that it'll read/write to?



Think it's 2GB.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 7, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> Think it's 2GB.



Cheers.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 7, 2007)

New firmware is available to download for the wii.

if you've had yours chipped however you may want to give it a miss



> However, if you've illegally modded your Wii to play import games or copied titles then be warned. Before you update your firmware a message from Nintendo reads: "If your Wii console has an unautorized technical modification, this upgrade could cause inoperability of your console". Looks like Nintendo is clamping down on modders.


----------



## WWWeed (Aug 8, 2007)

I can confirm that my wii  (D2B) that was chipped with a clyclowiz is fine after installing the update!

Can still boot copys and originals
Can still play online
Can still boot some imports
Can still boot homebrew (like the wii divx player)

It in fact seems to boot games quicker now!


----------



## cybershot (Aug 8, 2007)

You can use USB keyboards now for, emails and wii shop don't work with t'interweb thou


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 8, 2007)

Antone else chipped with a Wiikey? Are they okay for the new firmware?


----------



## WWWeed (Aug 9, 2007)

> Nintendo has released firmware 3.0 via online updates. It will NOT brick or disable Wiikey; however, base and config discs will not load 'natively', neither will any other GC disc with El Torito standard header format.



So the wii key can still boot wii copys and originals
Can still play online
Can still boot some imports
but wont boot alot of the homebrew and some gamecube games


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 9, 2007)

Do I need to do anything for this update?

Does the console do it automatically?

It's hasn't downloaded anything since I've got it, unless it does it in the background.


----------



## cybershot (Aug 9, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Do I need to do anything for this update?
> 
> Does the console do it automatically?
> 
> It's hasn't downloaded anything since I've got it, unless it does it in the background.



Go into Wii settings, system managment, and it's on the last screen i think.


----------



## Dj TAB (Aug 10, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> That really pisses me off. I was wanting trauma center back in winter.



Mrs TAB is a CSI nut, during a set of adverts the trauma ad came on for the Wii. Needless to say there was a loud exclamation of "yes I want one!"

oh dear.....


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 10, 2007)

I bought Trauma Centre today.

Left work early to get home and play it  

It's top notch!  Completly different to the umpteemth FPS on my Xbox360.

Wii rules!

Bring on Mario Galaxy!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 16, 2007)

Hhmm... prob. gonna be embarrassed by my stupidity re: this game but.......I had Harry Potter bought for my bday recently (ty to a lovely scottish man ) but I can't get far ffs. After being directed to use the Marauders Map I can't close the damn thing  so am stuck...literally  

Am wondering if the game is buggered or if I'm being dim *cough*
Anyone got it to compare?


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 16, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Hhmm... prob. gonna be embarrassed by my stupidity re: this game but.......I had Harry Potter bought for my bday recently (ty to a lovely scottish man ) but I can't get far ffs. After being directed to use the Marauders Map I can't close the damn thing  so am stuck...literally
> 
> Am wondering if the game is buggered or if I'm being dim *cough*
> Anyone got it to compare?


there's a Harry Potter game for the wii?


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 16, 2007)

Ohhh yes  And it looks fabulous fun!! If only I could sort this problem out in the beginning. SOOOO frustrating having only trained a bit with Sirius and my wand  


Amazon, spangly! I've got a used one and it's my first game purchase hence wondering if I have a duff one


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 19, 2007)

So I reckon I need a new game for my Wii. Anyone played anything good recently they can recommend?


----------



## The Groke (Aug 19, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Hhmm... prob. gonna be embarrassed by my stupidity re: this game but.......I had Harry Potter bought for my bday recently (ty to a lovely scottish man ) but I can't get far ffs. After being directed to use the Marauders Map I can't close the damn thing  so am stuck...literally
> 
> Am wondering if the game is buggered or if I'm being dim *cough*
> Anyone got it to compare?



I doubt it would be bugged in that fashion......

What button did you press to open the map? Have you pressed it again?

Have you made sure you have tried each of the available buttons in turn on both the Wii-Mote in your right hand and the Nunchuck in your left?


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 19, 2007)

Ty for trying to help Swarf! 

Don't know if it was a lil glitch at the beginning  but it seems fine now! Yay 
Fun game but casting the right spells is a bit tricky sometimes. Hogwarts is HUGE, loads of exporing to be done.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 19, 2007)

Wayhey! I got me a Wii!!!  My mad bastard friends decided to get one for my birthday.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 20, 2007)

Get playing!  (happy bday!)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 20, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Get playing!  (happy bday!)



Thank yew! Unfortunately I can't play the damn thing till this Sunday at the earliest, busy all week in the evenings due to work...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone got/played Trauma Center: Second Opinion?


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 20, 2007)

"KE play me! Come on....over here! Just a little go....pleassssssssssssse" 

((KE's Wii))


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 20, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Anyone got/played Trauma Center: Second Opinion?



Top notch.  Really quirky and different.

I love it.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 20, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Anyone got/played Trauma Center: Second Opinion?



Saw it in Woolies the on Sunday, might have a bash at it tonight.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 20, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> "KE play me! Come on....over here! Just a little go....pleassssssssssssse"
> 
> ((KE's Wii))



I know, fucking tragic aint it?! I get a Wii and can't play the fucking thing for a week!


----------



## Sunray (Aug 21, 2007)

The games for this little console are going to start to come in more pleasing volume by the end of next month.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 21, 2007)

Yay! 

*starts saving and writes list to Santa*


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 25, 2007)

Are there any decent games out for this atm that aren't virtual console games? I have Zelda, Paper Mario, Resident Evil, Trauma Centre, Big Brain Academy.

Any recommendations?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 27, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Are there any decent games out for this atm that aren't virtual console games? I have Zelda, Paper Mario, Resident Evil, Trauma Centre, Big Brain Academy.
> 
> Any recommendations?




If your able to play imported games (Paper Mario?) then Metroid Prime 3 comes out in the US this week.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 27, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> If your able to play imported games (Paper Mario?) then Metroid Prime 3 comes out in the US this week.



Seen it for download this morning. Will see if there are any problems with it running on a Pall Wii first.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 27, 2007)

Right, finally got some time to get the Wii set up! *goes off to unpack and set it up*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 27, 2007)

This control is fucking mental! Haven't even played anything yet! Really like the litle features like the news, slide show option is neat, and the weather channel.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 27, 2007)

Heh boxing is fun! Tennis is cool, baseball is great but golf I aint really got the patience for...bowling must be a great laugh multi player.


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2007)

here's a little question for the wii crowd...

I have an LCD HD ready telly.

I have a Wii.

I have games that say they can use HD, such as Res Evil 4.

Do I just need to buy an HD cable, and off I go?


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 28, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> here's a little question for the wii crowd...
> 
> I have an LCD HD ready telly.
> 
> ...



Wii can't output at 720 or 1080 (which is HD) but at 480 (which isn't, but a bit better than SD)

You need a RGB component cable to display in 480.

You can get the cable for about £12 from Game or £25 for the offical Nintendo one.


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Wii can't output at 720 or 1080 (which is HD) but at 480 (which isn't, but a bit better than SD)
> 
> You need a RGB component cable to display in 480.
> 
> You can get the cable for about £12 from Game or £25 for the offical Nintendo one.



right.  yeah.  I just sort of found that out.  

is it worth it, do you think?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 28, 2007)

It's a noticeable step up in quality over the bog standard composite signal - and that's on a normal telly. I reckon it's worth it, yeah.


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It's a noticeable step up in quality over the bog standard composite signal - and that's on a normal telly. I reckon it's worth it, yeah.



thank you.  that's all the encouragement I need!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 28, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It's a noticeable step up in quality over the bog standard composite signal - and that's on a normal telly. I reckon it's worth it, yeah.



So this isn't the three colour scart you get with the console then?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 28, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> So this isn't the three colour scart you get with the console then?


No, it's full RGB scart, which is much better quality. The included scart uses composite video, which is Brightness and 2 Colour channels crammed down one cable. RGB uses three seperate channels down 3 seperate wires. It can support progressive scan too, if your TV allows it (so no interlacing) but I'm not sure if the WIi has this feature.


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> So this isn't the three colour scart you get with the console then?



no.  it looks like this


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> No, it's full RGB scart, which is much better quality. The included scart uses composite video, which is Brightness and 2 Colour channels crammed down one cable. RGB uses three seperate channels down 3 seperate wires. It can support progressive scan too, if your TV allows it (so no interlacing) but I'm not sure if the WIi has this feature.



I think it does.  But then at the start of this question I thought it was HD, so I wouldn't trust anything I say.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 28, 2007)

Tis 480p.


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Tis 480p.



yeah.  I know that now.

It does progressive scan though, dunnit?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 28, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> no.  it looks like this



Fucking hell, that's alot of plugs! My tv doesn't have that many so I guess this is all moot for me...


----------



## Crispy (Aug 28, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Fucking hell, that's alot of plugs! My tv doesn't have that many so I guess this is all moot for me...


Not if you want RGB scart, which is just as good as component for the Wii.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 28, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah.  I know that now.
> 
> It does progressive scan though, dunnit?



That's what the 'p' stands for.


----------



## tommers (Aug 28, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> That's what the 'p' stands for.




 
again.


----------



## feyr (Aug 29, 2007)

i'm playing trauma centre, and keep getting stuck   i'm on episode 3:2 - somethng precious, and it seems to be more about luck than anything, even on the easiest setting

maybe i should buy zelda, so far wii sports is the only game i've played that has kept my intrest


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey feyr, did you add me on Facebook the other day?


----------



## feyr (Aug 29, 2007)

yup


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 29, 2007)

feyr said:
			
		

> i'm playing trauma centre, and keep getting stuck   i'm on episode 3:2 - somethng precious, and it seems to be more about luck than anything, even on the easiest setting



That is not a game to play when pissed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 29, 2007)

feyr said:
			
		

> yup





Ah, sorry, didn't add you, couldn't for the life of me work out who you where!


----------



## The Groke (Aug 29, 2007)

My copy of Metroid arrives on Friday....

Lets hope I finish Bioshock before then.

So many games, so little time *sigh*


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 29, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> |*My copy of Metroid arrives on Friday....
> *
> Lets hope I finish Bioshock before then.
> 
> So many games, so little time *sigh*



It's region locked isn't it - how you gonna play it?


----------



## The Groke (Aug 30, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> It's region locked isn't it - how you gonna play it?




What would be the easiest (legal!) and most straightforward way for a man to play a US NTSC game on _any_ console?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2007)

*Wii sales top 1m in UK*

Nintendo's return to glory continues:



> The Nintendo Wii has become the UK's fastest-selling home console in history, with 1 million units sold in 38 weeks.
> 
> It was 50 weeks before PlayStation 2 hit the 1 million mark, while Xbox 360 took 60 weeks to reach the same target.
> 
> According to Chart Track, the Wii now has a 68 per cent share of the UK home console market. The Nintendo DS also continues to perform well and has an 86 per cent share of the handheld market.


Link


----------



## The Groke (Aug 30, 2007)

Now all they need to do is not fuck it up!

They are already in danger of slipping into their old ways with huge gaps between AAA title releases.

I loved the N64 and I loved the Gamecube, but I have owned then sold both (several times) on the basis that there just weren't enough good games coming out for it.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 30, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Nintendo's return to glory continues:
> 
> Link



The Wii has 68% of the UK console market?

That must just be in the next gen bracket surely?

There must be loads of PS2 still banging about.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 30, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> The Wii has 68% of the UK console market?
> 
> That must just be in the next gen bracket surely?
> 
> There must be loads of PS2 still banging about.


Must mean the hardware market, not installed base.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 30, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> What would be the easiest (legal!) and most straightforward way for a man to play a US NTSC game on _any_ console?



I dunno - I was wondering your setup before I posted. Had considered that you perhaps have a US NTSC Wii over there in the UAE?

But on _any_ Wii console? No idea.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 30, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> I dunno - I was wondering your setup before I posted. Had considered that you have a US NTTSC Wii over there in the UAE.



I do indeed have an NTSC US Wii!

 




			
				Jambooboo said:
			
		

> But on _any_ Wii console? No idea.



Sorry - my phrasing was confusing, that is not what I meant!

The caveat of course is that you can play it on any console......as long as it is an NTSC.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 30, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> Now all they need to do is not fuck it up!
> 
> They are already in danger of slipping into their old ways with huge gaps between AAA title releases.
> 
> I loved the N64 and I loved the Gamecube, but I have owned then sold both (several times) on the basis that there just weren't enough good games coming out for it.


Yep problem is they've created a barrier to AAA titles due to the controller (much as a I love it). Publishers are now realising the Wii's strength but that means we've still got a good year or so before we see a deluge of titles...

That said they can just release VC games for years and I reckon a lot of people would be happy with that.


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 30, 2007)

Oooh, had considered that it would be a imported US console you would have bought over there - are Wiis on general sale there now in the region?

Me, all's I have to do is download it, and then use a bit of software to remove the region lock. Burn it to a DVD et voila!


----------



## stdPikachu (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow, Penny Arcade certainly seem to be impressed with the new Metroid:




			
				Tycho Brahe said:
			
		

> I've now played enough of Metroid Prime 3 to know that they've washed the filth of Red Steel completely from the system. For awhile, I was doing that thing we sometimes do, playing until "the next savepoint," which so frequently becomes "until the savepoint after that," only to meld seamlessly into "until I can no longer see."
> 
> They've been spinning the tumbler at Retro for awhile on this one, trying to define first person on Nintendo's weird little chimera, and they've drilled down with enough diligence to find it. No doubt some measure of the enthusiasm directed toward the game is due to the fact that people are actually using their Wii again, but that shouldn't diminish what they've done.
> 
> ...



http://www.penny-arcade.com/

Must go and grab a copy of MP2 before they all vanish...


----------



## The Groke (Aug 30, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Oooh, had considered that it would be a imported US console you would have bought over there - are Wiis on general sale there now in the region?



Well they sort of are.

I dunno - games and consoles are really weird here.

I think the _official_ region coding is supposed to be PAL for the UAE.

Thing is they seem to sell both PAL and NTSC consoles and games in equal numbers when it comes to the XBox 360, XBox and PS2 in the local "high street" games stores.

They _don't_ sell UK Wii consoles though - they are all NTSC, though they do sell _some_ PAL games. Gamecubes however are all PAL.

PS3 Is NTSC as far as I know.

   






			
				Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Me, all's I have to do is download it, and then use a bit of software to remove the region lock. Burn it to a DVD et voila!



I am quite tempted to chip mine....assuming they don't work out a way to b0rk it via an update!


----------



## stdPikachu (Aug 30, 2007)

Weird, man. A few googles say that the UAE TV system is broadcast in PAL, so not quite sure why they'd have so much NTSC stuff knocking about - it still produces weird colour shifts in my eyes.

Still, most PAL TV's from the last 15 years have been able to process an NTSC input so that shouldn't be a problem. Fewer NTSC units are able to receive PAL properly though.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 30, 2007)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> Weird, man. A few googles say that the UAE TV system is broadcast in PAL, so not quite sure why they'd have so much NTSC stuff knocking about - it still produces weird colour shifts in my eyes.



Probably in a nod to the vast ex-pat community - there are plenty of folk around from NTSC regions, so there must be a decent market for it.

Possibly also as the local currency is linked to the dollar as well - maybe it works out cheaper to import US kit from the States rather than other places...?


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 31, 2007)

Oooh, Resident Evil 4 is pretty tasty. I've not played a Resi game since Codename Veronica on the Dreamcast - seems to be more shooting and less wandering in this one. Decent graphics for a Wii game too.

Big Brain Academy is also ace. Played it quite a bit on the DS so I'm quite sharp and quick already - got a score of 1100 on my first go!


----------



## cybershot (Aug 31, 2007)

Am off work this week so been hammering RE4. I didn't like it at first but once you get used to the control scheme is fucking mint.

Got Big Brain Academy and Scarface on the way as well, but probably won't touch them until i've completed RE4 now.

I've just had the president's daughter re-kidnapped and shot the dude in the red robe who had the big fuck off machine gun? I thought I'd almost finished it, but apparently not!!


----------



## stdPikachu (Aug 31, 2007)

RE4 for the Wii has to be the best RE game I've ever played. And once you've finished the main game, you get to unlock Mercenaries mode, which is just fucking class - kill as many zombies as you can within X minutes, fucking wicked fun 

I'm also playing through the main game again, after spending a million pta's on the chicago typewriter - absolute piece of cake  Has anyone managed to unlock the hand cannon yet?


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 31, 2007)

Big Brain Academy is currently my favourite game on the Wii.

Me and the other half are addicted to the Brain Quiz one where you have all the squares to choose from.

The way the remote talks is cool.  I didn't know it was so advanced.  Why don't other games use it like that?


----------



## Sunray (Aug 31, 2007)

Zelda uses it a bit for sword noises.  Its biggest problem is that the more noise there is from the controller the faster your batteries drain.


----------



## tommers (Aug 31, 2007)

which is why you need a power station!

has anybody got one yet?  We've been running off rechargeable batteries...


----------



## cybershot (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm using Energizer rechargeables (thread about them in the gadget's forum i think, and how much they rock) and they do the job just fine for me. Got plenty in supply, and games freeze when they are about to run out anyway, so it's not like your going to die because your remote has stopped responding.

Power Station seems a good idea in principle, but i hate wasting electric, it pee's me off enough that the wii is always in standby and can't be turned off unless it's unplugged.


----------



## stdPikachu (Aug 31, 2007)

Wii's powerusage in standby is 2W max IIRC - there's a review of it all the new consoles here. Considering the Wii's power consumption under load is a tenth of that of the PS3 and 360 is pretty remarkable.

If you want an easy way of turning the power off to your standby devices, you can buy something like this - when the main unit (e.g. your TV) is turned off, everything else connected to the gang will also be turned off. As long as you don't suffer from the blinking 12 problem they're a good buy.

Been tempted to buy one of those units that replaces the back of the wiimote with a recharchable pack, but all the ones on the market at the moment seem to have problems so I'll prolly just stick with NiMH for now.


----------



## tommers (Aug 31, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> it pee's me off enough that the wii is always in standby and can't be turned off unless it's unplugged.



yeah, it does my head in.  we've got a TV, a Sky+ box and a Wii all sat there with their little lights on all night.

Why do they make em like that?  It's fucking stupid.


----------



## stdPikachu (Aug 31, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> Why do they make em like that?  It's fucking stupid.



So that you can turn them on with the remote, as opposed to having to walk over and flick the switch manually every time. Things like sky plus boxes need to be on 24/7 in order to be able to record 24/7, although it's theoretically possible for the boxes to shut themselves down almost completely with a "wake up at 8:55pm" timer running in the BIOS.

Personally, I think it'd be a good compromise of convenience and power efficiency that if you leave something on standby for more than, say, two hours, it turns off completely.


----------



## PacificOcean (Aug 31, 2007)

I just bought Boogie and Tamachoci Party On during my lunch break.

I wish I read the read the reviews first


----------



## Sunray (Aug 31, 2007)

http://wii.ign.com
http://wii.gamespot.com


----------



## cybershot (Aug 31, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> I just bought Boogie and Tamachoci Party On during my lunch break.
> 
> I wish I read the read the reviews first



Oh deary me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 31, 2007)

Crap, just moved to a new flat, they have orange broadband and the Wii wont connect, keep getting an error 510something message...any advice?


----------



## cybershot (Aug 31, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Crap, just moved to a new flat, they have orange broadband and the Wii wont connect, keep getting an error 510something message...any advice?



Do you have to add devices to the Orange box by MAC address?

If so add the MAC of your wii to the orange live box config thingy. I have no idea thou as i don't use orange BB, it's just the only thing i can think of, unless your wireless network has a new SSID, in which case you'll have to re-add it to your wii's settings.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 31, 2007)

No idea, my flatmate gave me the pass codes and a cd but the bloody cd doesn't work and the codes don't seem to be recognised. She's gone away for the week too arrgggg!!!


----------



## Iam (Aug 31, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Crap, just moved to a new flat, they have orange broadband



Sympathies...



> and the Wii wont connect, keep getting an error 510something message...any advice?



510 isn't a standard connx. error code that I'm aware of, so prolly something specific to Orange, bless their little odd ways of doing things. Soz.


----------



## Iam (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh, unless the Wii is using networking codes, of course...  @ self

In which case, that's the remarkably helpful "request could not be completed" or "network is unavailable".


----------



## Iam (Aug 31, 2007)

http://www.wiierror.com/wii-error-51000.php


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 31, 2007)

It's a 51030. Reading through that site now...


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 1, 2007)

Been watching a few auctions on e-bay as I'm looking for a official Gamecube pad to use with my Wii, and in many cases a pad on it's own is going for _less_ _than_ a console/pad/game(s) combo.

Think I may have to check round all the pawn shop type places if I wanna get one without paying a premium.


----------



## Iam (Sep 1, 2007)

Benefits of still having a cube. 

Still, want a Wavebird. The lead on the cube pads is waaaaay to short.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 1, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Been watching a few auctions on e-bay as I'm looking for a official Gamecube pad to use with my Wii, and in many cases a pad on it's own is going for _less_ _than_ a console/pad/game(s) combo.
> 
> Think I may have to check round all the pawn shop type places if I wanna get one without paying a premium.



Try a gamestation, they sell second hand proper gamecube pad's for about £2-£5.

Although unless your going to play actual GC cames on it, i wouldn't bother with it. I find the yellow stick get's in the way and the button's really arn't laid out very well. Or that may be just me because i'm caggy handed.

The classic controller i find much more confortable and easier to use for playing virtual console games, but yeah, £15 for one of those or £2 for a GC controller. Depends how much you wanna pay i guess, or if you need one for GC games.


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 2, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> Try a gamestation, they sell second hand proper gamecube pad's for about £2-£5.
> 
> Although unless your going to play actual GC cames on it, i wouldn't bother with it. I find the yellow stick get's in the way and the button's really arn't laid out very well. Or that may be just me because i'm caggy handed.
> 
> The classic controller i find much more confortable and easier to use for playing virtual console games, but yeah, £15 for one of those or £2 for a GC controller. Depends how much you wanna pay i guess, or if you need one for GC games.



Tried one local Gamestation just today, and another the day before. They had no official GC pads - either new or second hand - and the one they did sell was a particularly shite third-party pad.

Not really interested in Virtual Console myself. I got my own 'virtual console' in the form of a modded X-box with a shitload of emulators (mame, pretty much every console you can imagine from the Atari VCS to the N64, Amiga/Atari ST) and roms (tens and tens of thousands), that all run flawlessly and feel good using an Xbox pad.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 2, 2007)

I might be going into Birmingham some point this week. Let me know if your still after one and i'll have a look around.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 2, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> Benefits of still having a cube.
> 
> Still, want a Wavebird. The lead on the cube pads is waaaaay to short.



Yep, didn't think I'd be making use of them any time soon! Have dug out my GC games, memory cards and pads this weekend!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2007)

Managed to get 909 on bowling (my fave of the Wii Sports), damned hard to get above that though...


----------



## cybershot (Sep 5, 2007)

Am pro at bowling and baseball now, might never play baseball again as i'll probably get whipped.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 5, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> Am pro at bowling and baseball now, might never play baseball again as i'll probably get whipped.



About 780 at baseball but I can't even hit the ball as everyone they pitch seems to be a splitter which I can't hit for love nor money.

Tennis , 1480 and getting better and better


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 5, 2007)

yay I am finally a Pro tennis player..1150

is it my imagination or are the feckers putting a spin on their returns? It seems to bounce away from me sometimes..and yet I cant seem to make it spin back at them


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 5, 2007)

Piers Gibbon said:
			
		

> yay I am finally a Pro tennis player..1150
> 
> is it my imagination or are the feckers putting a spin on their returns? It seems to bounce away from me sometimes..and yet I cant seem to make it spin back at them



Yep, they spin big time after you hit Pro.

I've never worked out how to make the ball spin, I'm guessing that you might need to twist the Wiimote when hitting the ball.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2007)

Christ I can't play tennis for shit, kinda getting ok at Golf though...


----------



## Dj TAB (Sep 5, 2007)

Dead Cat Bounce said:
			
		

> Yep, they spin big time after you hit Pro.
> 
> I've never worked out how to make the ball spin, I'm guessing that you might need to twist the Wiimote when hitting the ball.



As you hit the ball experiment with the directional-cross key at the top of the remote.

If you time it right you will achieve spin...

Fortunately none of my opponents yet have realised this.....


----------



## cybershot (Sep 5, 2007)

Dead Cat Bounce said:
			
		

> About 780 at baseball but I can't even hit the ball as everyone they pitch seems to be a splitter which I can't hit for love nor money.


If you can tell before you swing it that's it's gonna be splitter, just leave it. It will get called ball, and won't go agaisn't you. Same if they throw them too wide or straight into your body.

You can do that to them as well by pressing either down, left or right on the D pad before you throw it. I only discovered that about a month ago, so you can do the same to them as they do to you, and they should scuff a few shots, enabling you to get them out easier.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 5, 2007)

Does the Wii connect to ADSL wifi routers or does it have problems like the DS and need that stupid dongle thing?


----------



## Iam (Sep 5, 2007)

Should connect no probs.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 5, 2007)

connected fine to my apple airport..once i'd given it the stupid string of numbers.

THANKS FOR SPIN HINTS!


----------



## Iam (Sep 5, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> If you can tell before you swing it that's it's gonna be splitter, just leave it. It will get called ball, and won't go agaisn't you. Same if they throw them too wide or straight into your body.
> 
> You can do that to them as well by pressing either down, left or right on the D pad before you throw it. I only discovered that about a month ago, so you can do the same to them as they do to you, and they should scuff a few shots, enabling you to get them out easier.



Holding A whilst you pitch'll give you a screwball
B a curveball

Try changing speeds with your pitches. A dead sloooooow fastball is a totally different pitch to a blazing heater. Work the corners and edges of the strikezone if you can.

This is more in depth than the game allows you to get, but it gives some good ideas about the science of pitching.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2007)

Check out this mofo!









> For all you Nintendo Wii fans out there, you’ll be jumping with joy to find out that Nintendo has confirmed Link’s Crossbow and set out a date, November 19, for the new controller. All for the price of 20 bucks._Link’s Crossbow Training drops players into a world in the style of The Legend of Zelda®: Twilight Princess. Players assume the identity of hero Link, who progresses through a series of tests to perfect his crossbow marksmanship. Start with stationary bull’s-eyes and graduate to moving targets before defending Link against all kinds of enemies._​Additionally, Nintendo confirmed that this new Zapper controller will be able to play with such games including Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles, Ghost Squad and Medal of Honor Heroes 2, which will include single player, arcade mode and support for up to 32 players in multi-player. With this new controller, the fun of playing the Wii will get even better. Link


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 11, 2007)

OOOOooooo


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2007)

Dunno how well it'll work in practice but it does look mental!


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 11, 2007)

Want


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2007)

Not actually a new controller though is it. It's just a bunch of plastic gubbins that holds the controllers in a certain way. You could do the same with a couple of rulers and some gaffa tape.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Not actually a new controller though is it. It's just a bunch of plastic gubbins that holds the controllers in a certain way. You could do the same with a couple of rulers and some gaffa tape.



Yeah and you could buy a creative zen but you know in your heart it wouldn't look as sexy cool as the iPod.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm so weak.


----------



## Dj TAB (Sep 11, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah and you could buy a creative zen but you know in your heart it wouldn't look as sexy cool as the iPod.



yeah but the creative zen will still work after a year, and the battery life will still be measured in hours....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2007)

Dj TAB said:
			
		

> yeah but the creative zen will still work after a year, and the battery life will still be measured in hours....



My iPod is three years old, still works and the batter life is still measured in hours.


----------



## Kanda (Sep 11, 2007)

Dj TAB said:
			
		

> yeah but the creative zen will still work after a year, and the battery life will still be measured in hours....



But the Hard Drive will have gone pop about 3 times on the Zen. (Flatmate is on his 4th in under 2 years)


----------



## Crispy (Sep 11, 2007)

my ipod's been good for 3.5 years now, and it still holds plenty of charge (enough for daily use anyway). Sometimes I need to smack it upside the head to get the drive working, and it needs Restoring once in a while, but it works!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2007)

It's only going for $20 with a simple game, wonder what else is in the pipeline?


----------



## Iam (Sep 11, 2007)

Dj TAB said:
			
		

> yeah but the creative zen will still work after a year, and the battery life will still be measured in hours....



Can we like... fuck off with the cool wars on this thread, possibly?

Ta.


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 11, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Not actually a new controller though is it. It's just a bunch of plastic gubbins that holds the controllers in a certain way. You could do the same with a couple of rulers and some gaffa tape.



*adorns offical Wii party pooper badge*


----------



## Iam (Sep 11, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> It's only going for $20 with a simple game, wonder what else is in the pipeline?



I read a rumours site that suggested that Ninty had allsorts of future goodness planned for input devices, starting with the new Wii-Fit footboard thing and steering wheel for Mario Kart and going... who knows.

I'll see if I can dig it up later on.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 11, 2007)

thats quite old news , its on the ninty website , but cheers tho


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 11, 2007)

Iam said:
			
		

> I read a rumours site that suggested that Ninty had allsorts of future goodness planned for input devices, starting with the new Wii-Fit footboard thing and steering wheel for Mario Kart and going... who knows.
> 
> I'll see if I can dig it up later on.



Wouldn't surprise me, there's something about this that makes me think their strategy is to get the devices into as many hands as possible using cheap prices and freeish games (think Wii Play) so they have an installed user base to sell their big games too...


----------



## Iam (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, the article itself wasn't news really, more speculation on what else they might try. None of it was confirmed or anything, more sorta like this... quite interesting thinking, though.

I'm hoping that the Wiimote/Nunchuk combo is just the first step of a much bigger control input world...


----------



## cybershot (Sep 11, 2007)

All very well and good but one thing we all need is a bloody headset so we can talk to our mate's when playing online.

How the feck is Battalion wars mean't to work without a headset.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 12, 2007)

Anywaaay...

Got my laptop sorted, logs onto the wifi network no probs but still can't get the bloody Wii to log on. Is it like the DS were it only connects to WEP not WPA security encrypted wifi networks?


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Anywaaay...
> 
> Got my laptop sorted, logs onto the wifi network no probs but still can't get the bloody Wii to log on. *Is it like the DS were it only connects to WEP not WPA security encrypted wifi networks?*



Does both.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 13, 2007)

Right. Doesn't seem to like mine still, will have to try changing the security settings...

Anyway, got Zelda off a mate. Initial impressions, controls are a bit odd but getting used to them, riding the horse is great fun! The graphics are crap though, can't see any difference between it and a Gamecube game tbh...hopefully the gameplay will be good once the game opens out a bit.


----------



## Jambooboo (Sep 13, 2007)

Got me the official component cable - £20 but it does look better (crisper and no ghosting).




			
				Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Right. Doesn't seem to like mine still, will have to try changing the security settings...
> 
> Anyway, got Zelda off a mate. Initial impressions, controls are a bit odd but getting used to them, riding the horse is great fun! *The graphics are crap though, can't see any difference between it and a Gamecube game* tbh...hopefully the gameplay will be good once the game opens out a bit.



It was originally intended for (just) the GC, hence the graphics.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah I know but I thought they optimised it, so basically they've just added the controls?


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 14, 2007)

I am a bit confused about Super Paper Mario.

Is it a RPG or a platformer and will I like it?


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 14, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah I know but I thought they optimised it, so basically they've just added the controls?



And some bloom lighting but that's about it, it's a great game though.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 14, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> I am a bit confused about Super Paper Mario.
> 
> Is it a RPG or a platformer and will I like it?


It's a platformer with RPG elements (eg characters to talk to, quests to go on, a story) - apparently it's really funny too


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 14, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It's a platformer with RPG elements (eg characters to talk to, quests to go on, a story) - apparently it's really funny too



Cool.

I am skiving off work today so will pop down to GAME in a bit.


----------



## Iam (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not positive the source of this is _entirely_ reliable (I think it originated from The Scum), but I still think it's worth posting...


----------



## al (Sep 14, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It's a platformer with RPG elements (eg characters to talk to, quests to go on, a story) - apparently it's really funny too



I think I'm going to have to get it - I've just got a wii and I need some Mario action! This will do until Mario Galaxy come out, I really can't wait for that...


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 16, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> It's a platformer with RPG elements (eg characters to talk to, quests to go on, a story) - apparently it's really funny too



I don't like it.

Too much wandering around and not enough platforming action.

They have completely ignored the Wii remote too as it you just use it on it's side like a regular game pad.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone going to get the Lost Levels, now available on the VC, the bastards have limited the time it's available...


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 16, 2007)

I've lost a few games of tennis...and my numbers are dropping

will they take away my Pro status if I drop below 1000??

I need a new game to come out to get me excited again


----------



## Crispy (Sep 16, 2007)

Once you gt your tennis score up to 1000, it's very  very  very hard to keep it any higher - basically, you have to win in straight sets every time.

That's when I stopped playing - it just becomes a set pattern of working the computer guys side to side then slamming with your front guy at the right moment. A bit boring really.

It's much more fun multiplayer, IMO - less predictabe.


----------



## Piers Gibbon (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks Crispy...good to hear its not just me being crap

unfortunately mutiplayer is a bit difficult on my tv...this is the first time I have really felt the technolust for a HUUUUUUGE TV...and also I want it at eyelevel when I'm standing up


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Sep 16, 2007)

Tennis is the only game that I can win over and over again, I'm up to 1540 or thereabouts. 

Golf is the other game that I'm getting better at, not pro yet but inching towards it.

Baseball, bowling and boxing I've given up on as I get nailed every time.

The one thing that I didn't realise was that the more Wii training you do the more varied Wii fitness tests you get.

Three months after I bought the thing I'm still loving Wii Sports, even my parents gave it a go on my bro's Wii and had a laugh with it.


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 17, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Anyone going to get the Lost Levels, now available on the VC, the bastards have limited the time it's available...



Yes I will, and Sin and Punishment.
I eagerly await news of a release of Bangai-O too - though I doubt that'll ever happen.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 17, 2007)

al said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to have to get it - I've just got a wii and I need some Mario action! This will do until Mario Galaxy come out, I really can't wait for that...



I bought it this morning, unfortunately i'm at work until 8 so won't be able to play it for ages. My most anticipated game is Mario Kart Wii - 16 player online!


----------



## Kanda (Sep 17, 2007)

Got Trauma Center yesterday, only played it for a while and hadn't played it on DS. Quite bizarre but seems fun


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 17, 2007)

That's next on my list of things to get for the Wii.


----------



## tommers (Sep 17, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> Got Trauma Center yesterday, only played it for a while and hadn't played it on DS. Quite bizarre but seems fun



if it's anything like the DS one then it gets really hard, really quickly.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 18, 2007)

I played Tauma Centre once, just for novelty really. It's like cooking mama in that sense. 

My stitches were really crap.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 18, 2007)

Update on Super Paper Mario:

After clocking up five hours last night, i've come to the conclusion that this is the best game o the wii so far, it's clever, playable, and funny. If you haven't got it already go get it now.


----------



## al (Sep 18, 2007)

cliche guevara said:
			
		

> Update on Super Paper Mario:
> 
> After clocking up five hours last night, i've come to the conclusion that this is the best game o the wii so far, it's clever, playable, and funny. If you haven't got it already go get it now.



better then resi evil 4? 


really?


Oh payday, where are you?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm gonna bash the fuk out of my Wii games this afternoon....great for getting rid of tension/stress/anger.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 18, 2007)

al said:
			
		

> Oh payday, where are you?



Another fucking week away, i thought it was worth spending the banks money on


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2007)

What's the point of the Classic Controller if you already own some Gamecube pads? I'm struggling to see a point in getting one bar one excuse (ok two, it looks damn nice to have everything the same colour and design!): beat em ups.

Anyone bother getting one?


----------



## Kanda (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, I'll get a couple


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2007)

no point at all. although the stick is nicer than the gamecube one, IMO


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 18, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> no point at all. although the stick is nicer than the gamecube one, IMO



What about for beat em ups? Really fancy getting the Street Fighter 2 Turbo but the GC pad is really shit for them...


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2007)

Can't stand beatemups myself, but anything's got to be better than the dpad on the gamecube.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 18, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> What's the point of the Classic Controller if you already own some Gamecube pads? I'm struggling to see a point in getting one bar one excuse (ok two, it looks damn nice to have everything the same colour and design!): beat em ups.
> 
> Anyone bother getting one?




Wireless, so you don't have to sit next to the console (well except for the lead that plugs into the wiimote)

I've got some GC controllers and some classic controllers. I just find the GC controllers too bulky and i find the yellow analog stick always gets in my way, especially on beat em ups. Plus i hate the postioning of the Y & X buttons on the GC pads. I never could get on with those.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 19, 2007)

Lightsabre game officially announced.



> US, September 18, 2007 - Ever since Nintendo unveiled its new videogame console, players have fantasized about the possibility of an original Star Wars game in which the Wii remote would effectively become a Jedi's lightsaber. It's taken publisher Ubisoft much longer than expected, but on Tuesday it revealed that it is indeed working on a project that will make use of Nintendo's controller in exactly that fashion. A Wii iteration of Star Wars: The Force Unleashed will, according to the company, give players "… the chance to live out their fantasies by wielding the Wii remote as a lightsaber while using the nunchuk controller to torment foes with their Force powers." Sold.
> 
> The Force Unleashed has already been announced and previewed for next-generation systems, but today's news marks the first mention of a Wii build. In a twist, gamers star as Darth Vader's secret apprentice as he attempts to rid the galaxy of Jedi in a story set between Star Wars: Episode III Revenge of the Sith and Star Wars: Episode IV A New Hope.
> 
> ...


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 19, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> Lightsabre game officially announced.



*squeels*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 19, 2007)

Woooohooooo!  Great fucking news, let's hope it has online play!


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 19, 2007)

As soon as i saw the wiimote, back when it was still being called "revolution", a light saber game was the first thing i thought of, and i bet you're all the same. Hope it lives up to my expectations


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 19, 2007)

cliche guevara said:
			
		

> As soon as i saw the wiimote, back when it was still being called "revolution", a light saber game was the first thing i thought of, and i bet you're all the same. Hope it lives up to my expectations



You're right, I remember a mate saying how will games work with that controller and I just said one word "Lightsabre" he just grinned.


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2007)

like this?  

actually, hopefully a bit better.  I've played that.  It's crap.


----------



## Iam (Sep 19, 2007)

Ahem


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 20, 2007)

w00t! Paper Mario on order!


----------



## Kanda (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm slightly moist about the Star Wars game


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 20, 2007)

Lightsabering with Wii remotes?

Lawsuits for stupidity ahoy!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 20, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I'm slightly moist about the Star Wars game



Oh man it has to have online play!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2007)

you can already get an app for the mac which connects to the wiimote via bluetooth and then makes the appropriate woosh swoosh noises as you wave it around


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 20, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> you can already get an app for the mac which connects to the wiimote via bluetooth and then makes the appropriate woosh swoosh noises as you wave it around



Yeah but I aint paying 700 quid for a Mac just to play a sabre game!


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2007)

You'll think it's worth it once you try it.
Whhhum whhhum Bzzzt Whum Whum Whum


----------



## The Groke (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anyone else think that Metroid is a little.......meh.



 


I like the morphball bits and some of the puzzles, but after Bioshock, the combat seems really flat and uninspiring.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 20, 2007)

I didn't really like the GC one myself. Clunky controls and rather dull


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 20, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah but I aint paying 700 quid for a Mac just to play a sabre game!



well I'm seriously considering it...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 20, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I didn't really like the GC one myself. Clunky controls and rather dull



Yeah me either, after playing the excellent GBA ones the first GC one felt average.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 21, 2007)

Finally finished Sonic this evening.

Talk about an anti climax of an ending. I played that game for 10 hours for that!


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 22, 2007)

Boogie is great fun.

That is all.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 22, 2007)

Been playing Mario Paer the last few days, and loving it. Fuck knows why I never ever played Nintendo games before the DS came out. 

I used to read on teletext about Nintendo zealots. I can see why people get that into them, the ideas and gameplay are just something else.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 22, 2007)

Telertext? Did you used to read Digitiser?


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 23, 2007)

I used to play bamboozle on teletext as soon as we first got fasttext.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 23, 2007)

Digitiser, yes and the one on the other channel. 

And Bamboozle, great post club off my head fun for me, really fucking annoying for my Mrs and her mates 

Ahhhh the days before teh internet!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 23, 2007)

Gamecentral? Digitiser was fucking great! I still read Biffo's stuff in his monthly column in Edge...


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 23, 2007)

Zzap 64 anyone?


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone know who does the best Wii bundles?  My friend is buying her boyfriend a Wii for his birthday, so needs some help.  I was going to send her to Game, because they do (points to the value of) 10% off everything you buy.  Any better suggestions?


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2007)

can I just say that I have completed RE4?

and, in contrast to the PS2 version, it is STILL fun even going through it all again.  A fully maxed up Red 6, single shots, to the head.  One shot=Head explosion.

It's worryingly satisfying.


----------



## stdPikachu (Sep 28, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> A fully maxed up Red 6, single shots, to the head.  One shot=Head explosion.



Prefer the Blacktail myself  Still working on unlocking the HandCannon though


----------



## tommers (Sep 28, 2007)

stdPikachu said:
			
		

> Prefer the Blacktail myself  Still working on unlocking the HandCannon though



6.2 power when maxed.  

what's better about the blacktail?


----------



## cybershot (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone got FIFA 08?

Any good?


----------



## PacificOcean (Sep 28, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> Anyone got FIFA 08?
> 
> Any good?




I am a bit perplexed how a footie game would work with the Wii Remote?


----------



## Iam (Sep 28, 2007)

> the Nunchuk used to move players around and the A or B buttons pass the ball around or defend. However, things get a little weirder when it comes to shooting, clearing the ball, corners, goal kicks and throw-ins. That's because you use the motion-sensing capabilities of Wii-mote to pull these off. For example, a throw-in involves quickly pushing both the Nunchuk and remote forward, while shooting for the goal needs a sharp shove downward or upward.



7.9/10 on ign. I'm tempted, I have to say.


----------



## al (Sep 28, 2007)

yay! got super paper mario now and downloaded my first VC game - truly I am living in the future!!

the game's 'sin & punishment' by the way - sounds interesting..


----------



## stdPikachu (Sep 28, 2007)

Sin and Punishment was a shooter on rails IIRC; lots of people said it was pretty funky I think.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 2, 2007)

Nintendo are offering Free Wiimote Jackets for all your remotes. Apparently all new hardware will be shipped with them, anyone without any can get them by filling in a form on the official site:

http://wii.nintendo.co.uk/22690.html


----------



## tommers (Oct 2, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> Nintendo are offering Free Wiimote Jackets for all your remotes. Apparently all new hardware will be shipped with them, anyone without any can get them by filling in a form on the official site:
> 
> http://wii.nintendo.co.uk/22690.html



nice.  I thought that was a joke when you put it up but seems to be true.

free nintendo stuff!  wahey!


----------



## cybershot (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like a giant condom:


----------



## tommers (Oct 2, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> Looks like a giant condom:



fucking hell.  that is one of the weirdest things I have ever seen.  brilliant.  it's going to be like playing wii in space.


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 3, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> Looks like a giant condom:



Ribbbed for her pleasure by the looks of it.


----------



## zaphod22 (Oct 3, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> Anyone got FIFA 08?
> 
> Any good?



I'm awaiting delivery of Fifa 2008. I don't expect it to be as good as on the PS2/3 or XBox and the graphics won't touch those on the other consoles but from the reviews it looks like it will be fun.

Will let you know when I have played it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 3, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> Looks like a giant condom:



It looks shit.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 3, 2007)

^ Yup. Don't like


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2007)

This looks fun: Wii Fit
http://www.joystiq.com/2007/10/10/wii-fit-coming-dec-1-in-japan-for-8-800-yen/


----------



## FunkyUK (Oct 10, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> This looks fun: Wii Fit
> http://www.joystiq.com/2007/10/10/wii-fit-coming-dec-1-in-japan-for-8-800-yen/



this looks funnier - a spoof of the wii fit promo video

http://www.sarcasticgamer.com/2007/07/twisted-trailer-wii-fit-parody.html


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2007)

I was playing with the news and weather interfaces on the Wii last night. They're very slick and clever.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2007)

I haven't turned mine on for months now.
Where are all the innovative and imersive new gaming experiences we were promised, eh? Instead of pressing A to jump, now we're shaking the stick around. Not what I was expecting, tbh


----------



## hiccup (Oct 10, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I haven't turned mine on for months now.
> Where are all the innovative and imersive new gaming experiences we were promised, eh? Instead of pressing A to jump, now we're shaking the stick around. Not what I was expecting, tbh



Give it to meeeeeeee


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I haven't turned mine on for months now.
> Where are all the innovative and imersive new gaming experiences we were promised, eh? Instead of pressing A to jump, now we're shaking the stick around. Not what I was expecting, tbh


Well, me, Eme, han and J had a hoot playing Super Monkey Ball a few nights ago.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 10, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Well, me, Eme, han and J had a hoot playing Super Monkey Ball a few nights ago.



Great game!


----------



## lemontop (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep, I'm also a fan of Super Monkey Ball although am hooked an Paper Mario at the moment.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 10, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I haven't turned mine on for months now.
> Where are all the innovative and imersive new gaming experiences we were promised, eh? Instead of pressing A to jump, now we're shaking the stick around. Not what I was expecting, tbh



I've been thinking this will happen, but the DS started out slow and took off once other companies got their head round it...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 10, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Well, me, Eme, han and J had a hoot playing Super Monkey Ball a few nights ago.



not a patch on the gamecube version, btw 

I had loads and loads of fun with wii sports, but the novelty's worn off, and as far as I can see there's been nothing as good since.

BUT - I'm hanging on to it, if only for mario galaxy.

And yes, the major game companies completely misjudged the popularity of the wii, so we're lagging behind in terms of volume. let's hope some of them strike gold...


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 10, 2007)

i want them to remake pikmin for the wii.

you'd have the plucking action and the throwing them thing.  it'd be aces.

Plus, it's a girl-friendly game for a girl-friendly console.  Like eleedees, but better.


----------



## stdPikachu (Oct 11, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> And yes, the major game companies completely misjudged the popularity of the wii, so we're lagging behind in terms of volume. let's hope some of them strike gold...



http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/multimedia/display/20071010074633.html

Here's hoping! Until recently it's seemed like the only people making games for it are Nintendo and their second parties (when the flip is Metroid out?!).

The Wii gets way more play than the PS3 here at work though.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 11, 2007)

There's no way america would 'let' us liberalise the drug laws in this country at the moment


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm swapping my 360 for a Wii with the following games:

Super Paper Mario
Big Brain Academy
Mario Party 8
THE LEGEND OF ZELDA TWILIGHT PRINCESS 
WARIOWARE SMOOTH MOVES 
WII PLAY 
KORORINPA 
RAYMAN RAVING RABBIDS 
MARIO STRIKERS CHARGED FOOTBALL

Apart from Zelda and Wii sports, are any of them any good?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 11, 2007)

Warioware is demented. Get pissed/stoned/otherwise de-brained and play it with mates. You'll laugh till milk comes out of your nose.

Kororinpa is like monkeyball, but more think-y. Looks good.

I found Rayman Rabbids to be funny, but boring to play

Wii Play is ok for pick-up for 10 minutes time wasting. You'll never beat Agent Sparrow's high score on target practice.

Super Paper Mario is suppoed to be excellent. Good writing and good 'ol mario platforming mixed with rpg-like questing.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice... now I just need to find some ketamine and the weekend is sorted


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 11, 2007)

super paper mario is absolutely excellent, i'm so addicted to it at the minute.
and mario strikers is pretty damn good too, get multiplayer though as on your own it gets boring quickly.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 11, 2007)

Another vote for Paper Mario, bloody mental.

I just found Bowser


----------



## tommers (Oct 12, 2007)

yeah paper mario is good.

not sure about the mario football game.  I played it for a bit single player and also got thrashed by various people on the web but once you get past the easy levels it just seems to be a game where, if you get a certain player into a certain position you can score every time.  So that put me right off.  It's not really a football game, you get the ball, and your opponent drops a big bomb on your head or fires a red shell at you immediately.

It's too hectic.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 12, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> And yes, the major game companies completely misjudged the popularity of the wii, so we're lagging behind in terms of volume. let's hope some of them strike gold...



Yes but so have a alot of the shit ones, the amount of utter garbage that seems to be heading to the Wii between now and Christmas is ridiculous.

From IGN the layout is prob gonna get messed up:



> October 19, 2007  Bratz: Movie Starz [UK]  THQ  Adventure
> 
> October 19, 2007  Brothers in Arms: Double Time [UK]  Ubisoft  Shooter
> 
> ...



Some decent stuff there obviously, but a hell of a lot of shit that obviously just trying to make a quick buck from the wii casual gamer front.

The video of how PES 2008 looks like at the moment thou looks awesome!

Controls look a revelation.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 12, 2007)

Keep an eye on Zack & Wiki: Quest for Barbaros' Treasure - it looks ace


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes, it does


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 12, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> It's too hectic.



That's precisely why i like it! It's mad and fast and action packed, and you can just pick it up and play a three minute game. Arcade stylee.


----------



## tommers (Oct 12, 2007)

cliche guevara said:
			
		

> That's precisely why i like it! It's mad and fast and action packed, and you can just pick it up and play a three minute game. Arcade stylee.



I think my major problem with it is that it isn't a football game.  I thought it was.

And I also thought the "stand here, press fire and you score every time" thing went out with the first sensi soccer.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 12, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> I think my major problem with it is that it isn't a football game.  I thought it was.
> 
> And I also thought the "stand here, press fire and you score every time" thing went out with the first sensi soccer.



Well, it's not really a football game at all. If you were expecting that then i'm not suprised you were disappointed. 

I haven't actually played a football game on the wii yet, anyone bother with fifa 08?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 12, 2007)

PES 2008 is supposed to be very good on Wii (out soon) - you can do all sorts of things that the other versions can't
http://computerandvideogames.com/article.php?id=173569


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2007)

Got a Wii now.... it's chipped. Any good games yet? WarioWare is a drunken laugh, but the graphics are dreadful.


----------



## tommers (Oct 14, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Got a Wii now.... it's chipped. Any good games yet? WarioWare is a drunken laugh, but the graphics are dreadful.



I think that's kinda the point, in a weird way.

anyway.. get Resident Evil 4.  Zelda.  super paper mario.   wii sports is good for a laugh.  I'll try and think of any others.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2007)

Got all those... Zelda doesn't look any better than on the N64! I know, that isn't the point, but I am a little underwhelmed.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 14, 2007)

come off it, it's miles better than the n64!
it looks no better than the gamecube though...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2007)

In my defence, I always played the N64 Zeldas on a PC emulator, so it would have looked pretty good.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, WarioWare seems to be the game of choice in the Filter household. What other games make best use of the 'form baton'?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2007)

So, what can I do with a chipped Wii? Any cool apps? Playstation emulators? Can it play DVDs? Will a chipped Wii work online?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 14, 2007)

I like Wii Play... could play that laser hockey game for hours.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 14, 2007)

It's the shooting game that got me on Wii Play


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2007)

760-odd is the score to beat.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 15, 2007)

The bar has been set


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2007)

By Agent Sparrow, no less. She'll take you all on


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 15, 2007)

WarioWare is still the greatest though. I want to be Jimmy T. I want to go clubbing with cats.

Is it wrong that I fancy Mona the cheerleader?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2007)

Not at all.

Have you completed the 'hold the pile of shapes on the tray' minigame yet? It gets quite hard.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 15, 2007)

Briefly had a go, but was barely able to stand myself so think I got stuck at around level 14. It's very cathartic though, as is Kororinpa. That game is akin to swimming with dolphins in terms of probably being good for autistic kids.

Just looked at the price of getting a second controller and nunchuck - how much?! The fuckers!


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 15, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Briefly had a go, but was barely able to stand myself so think I got stuck at around level 14. It's very cathartic though, as is Kororinpa. That game is akin to swimming with dolphins in terms of probably being good for autistic kids.
> 
> Just looked at the price of getting a second controller and nunchuck - how much?! The fuckers!



i thought you said you had wiiplay? a second wiimote comes with that, then it's onyl £15 for the nunchuck. I know it's a bit of a con that the wiimote and nunchuck are sold seperately, but multiplayer wii fun is well worth it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 15, 2007)

Got Wiiplay, but it's a 'backup copy'. The Wii is chipped. Which means i need to fork out £45 for a second controller. I was gonna get 4 of them, but no chance, I'm skint.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 15, 2007)

Well there's not much you actually need the nunchuck for, so you don't need 4 of them.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 15, 2007)

I probably won't even buy a second to be honest.. it's only really boxing and Wii Play tanks I could use it for.


----------



## WWWeed (Oct 15, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> So, what can I do with a chipped Wii? Any cool apps? Playstation emulators? Can it play DVDs? Will a chipped Wii work online?


what chip do you have?

My v2 cyclowiz lets me use a homebrew divx player, and lets me play online (although thats not saying much as there's only one title with online play)

I know there's some GClinux compilations of various nintendo emulators and roms that work perfect with my modded wii......


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 15, 2007)

No idea what chip, to be honest. I got it chipped. Anyone of finding out without opening the box?

I'm downloading an emulator pack as we speak.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 15, 2007)

Wii System Update today, firmware 3.1E now.

Modded units update at your own risk unless your prepared to be the guinea pig.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 15, 2007)

I doubt I'll ever plug mine in to be honest. Works, doesn't crash, no need for an update. If it ain't broke, etc.


----------



## WWWeed (Oct 17, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> Wii System Update today, firmware 3.1E now.
> 
> Modded units update at your own risk unless your prepared to be the guinea pig.


updated to 3.1E without problem, no different to before (well that I can see) plays backups fine




			
				ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> No idea what chip, to be honest. I got it chipped. Anyone of finding out without opening the box?


Not really, it will be worth opening it just to find out so you know what you can or cant do and if you need to update the firmware on the chip (now or in the future). Have a look at http://www.cyclopswiz.com/comp2.htm or http://www.wiichipguide.co.uk/wiimodchips.htm to see the differences between the chips.

And if you happen to have a rapidshare account, PM me for the url to a website that has more wii games than you've had hot dinners!

And on another note there's updates for opera and the voting channel! Go to the shopping channel for the update!


----------



## cybershot (Oct 17, 2007)

Indeed, i think the latest minor update was just so updates to the shopping and everybody votes channel could be made. As well as use of USB keyboards. But i thought that worked from 3.0?

Maybe the keyboards work in opera now? Haven't checked.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 19, 2007)

Rockstar presents Table Tennis out today?

Any got, played? any good?


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 19, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> Rockstar presents Table Tennis out today?
> 
> Any got, played? any good?



On the Wii?

The 360 version was, well, erm - table tennis.

It did what it said on the tin.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 19, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> On the Wii?



Indeed.

Just wondered if the motion control aspect of it was any good?


----------



## cybershot (Oct 26, 2007)

Any one brought Metroid?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2007)

Got Paper Mario this week, checking it out now.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 28, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> Any one brought Metroid?



Ordered from Amazon, one of my fav games and I'm interested to see how this plays.


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 28, 2007)

*Bad news for those with a chipped Wii...*

It seems that Super Mario Galaxy has some sort of advanced copy protection on it and the copy will not work on a modded console. There's a lot of speculation so far but it seems like it's the rip of the game rather than the actual chip which is causing problems, being that chips are supposedly undetectable.

If this is the case then you can expect all games to have this copy protection in the future.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah saw this coming; haven't got mine chipped for fear of this type of thing. 

Anyway...

Paper Mario is pretty cool! It's a bit too wordy at the beginning detailing the story etc but the 2D/3D flipping thing is very neat.


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 28, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah saw this coming; haven't got mine chipped for fear of this type of thing.



It's not the end of the world - still able to play every Wii game to date _and_ the entire Gamecube back catalogue.

And I'd be very surprised if a some exploit that circumnavigates this copy protection wasn't found, either a way to patch the iso or a firmware update for the actual chip.

I'm surprised Nintendo took action tbh - of the three major games company they've always been the least pro-active in trying to prevent software piracy.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 28, 2007)

Could it just not be the person's ripp of the disk is corrupt and he never bothered to test it efore releasing. I mean surely you test it before putting something out that doesn't work?


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 28, 2007)

ade said:
			
		

> Could it just not be the person's ripp of the disk is corrupt and he never bothered to test it efore releasing. I mean surely you test it before putting something out that doesn't work?



There was this speculation when it was first uploaded by a Joe Average, but it's since been uploaded by a scene group with the same results.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> It's not the end of the world - still able to play every Wii game to date _and_ the entire Gamecube back catalogue.
> 
> And I'd be very surprised if a some exploit that circumnavigates this copy protection wasn't found, either a way to patch the iso or a firmware update for the actual chip.
> 
> I'm surprised Nintendo took action tbh - of the three major games company they've always been the least pro-active in trying to prevent software piracy.


Sure but tbh I can't be bothered with that anymore. I only used to pirate because I couldn't afford the games, these days they're alot cheaper than they used to be and not having the time to play the amount I'd like means my hobby is cheaper! 

Haven't the patience these days for faffing about with various workarounds when I can just buy a game or two, pop it on and play.

Lol at self for becoming a 'casual' gamer...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2007)

*Nintendo to allow Wii owners to gift each other virtual games*

Now this is cool!



> Nintendo further announced that they are now going to provide a new channel for its console. This new channel would allow Wii owners to gift each other virtual games.
> 
> Nintendo Co. president Satoru Iwata said in a statement: “We think this will be a breakthrough in encouraging customers to spread news of fun games via word of mouth. We also hope to spur more users to connect their Wiis to the Internet.”


link


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 29, 2007)

*Woot etc*

Just been following things online for the past few hours as they've developed and Nintendo's new copy protection has been broken - the same weekend the first game that uses it (Super Mario Galaxy) got a scene release.

Team Cyclops - who make the Cyclowiz chip - have released a beta firmware update for the chip that loads SMG just like an original or any previous non-copy protected copy. And lucky me paid that bit extra for a chip that can be updated via DVD and got a Cyclowiz!

Not gonna try it yet though as in some cases running a NTSC release on a Pal system can brick your Wii - will see what develops first before taking any risks. Worst case scenario is that I'll have to wait till a Pal version gets a scene release.


----------



## WWWeed (Oct 29, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Just been following things online for the past few hours as they've developed and Nintendo's new copy protection has been broken - the same weekend the first game that uses it (Super Mario Galaxy) got a scene release.
> 
> Team Cyclops - who make the Cyclowiz chip - have released a beta firmware update for the chip that loads SMG just like an original or any previous non-copy protected copy. And lucky me paid that bit extra for a chip that can be updated via DVD and got a Cyclowiz!
> 
> Not gonna try it yet though as in some cases running a NTSC release on a Pal system can brick your Wii - will see what develops first before taking any risks. Worst case scenario is that I'll have to wait till a Pal version gets a scene release.


That is very good news!

Apparently a newish chip called the d2ckey works as well, but I've just seen pictures of a install and it looks insanely complex compared to the other existing wii chips:
http://neoasic.com/images/ins-d2ckey-logo.jpg


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 29, 2007)

WWWeed said:
			
		

> That is very good news!
> 
> Apparently a newish chip called the d2ckey works as well, but I've just seen pictures of a install and it looks insanely complex compared to the other existing wii chips:
> http://neoasic.com/images/ins-d2ckey-logo.jpg



Yeah, the D2ckey is only for new Wii's - if I'm not mistaken the D2C is the third revision of the Wii's chipset. Nintendo made it harder to mod hence more wires being required. SMG works with modded D2C Wiis as it works in a different way than other modchips.

Apparently fixes are being worked on for other chips now the Cyclowiz update has got the ball rolling. Those with non-updateable chips are out of luck though.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 29, 2007)

Are you following this at maxconsole Jambooboo?

Read some stuff there yesterday (no gaming allowed at work). Mine is one of the first wiikeys. 

Probably gonna need a new chip


----------



## Jambooboo (Oct 29, 2007)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Are you following this at maxconsole Jambooboo?
> 
> Read some stuff there yesterday (no gaming allowed at work). Mine is one of the first wiikeys.
> 
> Probably gonna need a new chip



Yeah, there, the Cyclowiz forums and Blackcats Games* (a private games tracker). 

* Btw if you're not already a member of Blackcats...




			
				http://www.blackcats-games.net/index.php said:
			
		

> From 31/10/2007 at 12.00 gmt For 24 hours VIP tickets will only cost 5GBP also registrations will be open during this period too, so if you have any friends that want to join this is the time......ty staff



It's by far the best games tracker I've found. They did away with the invites system so it's been a closed shop - get in there if you can.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2008)

I would like to remind all Wii owners to BUY THIS GAME on your way home this evening. Or this weekend. Whatever. Just buy it 







Review: http://www.eurogamer.net/article.php?article_id=88551



> Far and away the best original IP on the Wii, Zack & Wiki is a compelling reason to own this console. Its superb puzzle design and ingenious mix of humour, cleverness and the occasional bout of trial-and-error recall the best adventure games in history, and yet its gorgeous cartoonish looks and innovative control make it refreshingly modern. And unlike most Wii games, the novelty and appeal of the control system stays beguilingly strong the entire way through.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 18, 2008)

Just had a wii delivered to LQ's office today, so I'll have a look for that on the way home Crispy.

You rate then?


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2008)

Everything I've read about it says win. I'm picking it up tonight, so if you want to wait till tomorrow, I'll update the thread by then.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I would like to remind all Wii owners to BUY THIS GAME on your way home this evening. Or this weekend. Whatever. Just buy it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I'm not sure, read a little about the game and it doesn't on the face of it appeal to me...


----------



## cybershot (Jan 18, 2008)

How can that strange looking monkey not appeal to you?


----------



## al (Jan 18, 2008)

will get that next week - got ghost squad today instead - very simple but quite fun....


a bit like me


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 18, 2008)

Is this Monkey Island in a new hat?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2008)

cybershot said:
			
		

> How can that strange looking monkey not appeal to you?



Nah pretty pictures aint enough, need gameplay I can enjoy...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm 4 stages in. 
It's a japanese adventure game. This means levels, points and exagerated characters and animations. It never lets you forget you're playing a videogame, unlike the old lucasarts adventures. So yes, you can die if you make the wrong choice. But restarting a level is free, or you can pay to revive from where you were.

But it looks lovely, it's funny, the puzzles are clever and require thought, not "I use the weasel with the television WHY?" obscurity. It's all played with the remote - click where you want to go, click to interact, then make an appropriate motion for the interaction - turn the crank, pull the lever, push the tree, turn the key etc.

So, easy to pick up and put down. Would work well with a partner, solving puzzles together. That flying monkey thing is bizarre. It has a big tongue that keeps poiking out. Zack (your character) eats chocolate bars non stop when you leave him alone


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah also never liked monkey island etc, in fact I hated them and was so hardcore I didn't even consider them games...


----------



## Crispy (Jan 18, 2008)

This may not be the game for you


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 18, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> This may not be the game for you



Heh I don't think like that now! But yeah never liked point and click games, tried them a great deal over the years and just found the genre tedious.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 18, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah also never liked monkey island etc, in fact I hated them and was so hardcore I didn't even consider them games...


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 18, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> I would like to remind all Wii owners to BUY THIS GAME on your way home this evening. Or this weekend. Whatever. Just buy it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've had that for more than a month and not played it yet - still playing Call Of Duty 4.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 21, 2008)

^^^Been playing this with the 7 year old the last few days. 

It's good fun, I think we've got 5 pieces of skeleton so far, just reached the first boss level, (King of the Jungle?). 

Tempted to go and pick it up now but I won't get to bed if I do.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 22, 2008)

Got it the other day. 

Its a very very good puzzle game. Some of them have had me thinking really hard for ages.  Music and sound effects are a little annoying  

Find the hidden music thing good fun if a bit hard.


----------



## The Groke (Jan 22, 2008)

Me and the missus have been playig Zak and Wiki too - one of the few games I have ever got her to play.


On the second boss at the moment.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 22, 2008)

Getting hard now. Real sense of satisfaction when you solve one


----------



## The Groke (Jan 22, 2008)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Getting hard now. Real sense of satisfaction when you solve one




The only thing I think doesn't work so well, are the more "arcade-y" aspects on a level, such as when you need to avoid creatures or "attacks" in real time.

The controls don't lend themselves too well to that sort of thing and I have found myself meeting a sticky end more than a few times due to Zak not moving where I want him to in time....

Other than that - thumbs up!


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 30, 2008)

This looks cool http://www.next-gen.biz/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8767&Itemid=51


----------



## cybershot (Jan 30, 2008)

fen_boy said:


> This looks cool http://www.next-gen.biz/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8767&Itemid=51



I'm kinda put off by the overworld section of the game, Apparently it's horrible and runs really badly, and apparently if you fail a mission you have to travel to another one, before you can go back to the one you lost.

Sounds far too annoying to pay £35+ for. Will wait for it to hit bargain baskets. Plus all the gore has been took out the European release.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 1, 2008)

Got Guitar Hero 3 today.


----------



## cybershot (May 9, 2008)

Just started playing Battalion Wars 2 as got it for a bargain £17.99 on choicesuk.com

Muchos fun.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 12, 2008)

My missus has gone and ordered a Wii with Wii Fit 

I mean, I'm the one that buys all the consoles....but I'm not complaining!


----------



## pk (May 12, 2008)

Got around to buying Scarface and Mario Galaxy at the weekend.

Fun and violent week ahead!


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 19, 2008)

I'm getting a wii for my birthday ( well, me and sprog are getting it as a joint present ). How difficult are they to chip? Or is it not worth the risk? I was thinking of getting Mario Kart, Mario Galaxy and Wii Fit to start off with - is there anything else I shouldn't miss? And does anyone know of any good deals (that will ship to Ireland). And what extra controllers do I need to get - I reckon we will need two controllers and two steering wheels at least!

This is going to be bloody expensive, innit?


----------



## Part 2 (May 19, 2008)

Mines chipped and had no problems even though it's one of the first chips that isn't updateable. I still don't have SMG but I think it's possible to sort it now. 

I think I've read of a clip in chip but I might be dreaming it  The newer Wiis are harder to chip and need a specific chip, the D2C. I think it has more wires and is quite difficult to fit from what I read.


----------



## Strumpet (May 19, 2008)

I want a WiiFit! 


*hugs Part2 n runs off*


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 12, 2008)

Wii fit is bloody brilliant. If this doesn't get me off my fat arse, nothing will.

I just got my wii yesterday - OMG how much fun is it?!


----------



## cybershot (Jul 13, 2008)

For those that were interested in Medal Of Honor: Heroes 2, you can get it here for the bargain price of £12.83

Got mine on Friday, and no problems, didn't plonk it on here at the time as didn't want it to get all over the net and then them pull it as being mis-priced, but I got mine ok. 

http://www.thehut.com/hut/9943727.product


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 13, 2008)

What's the controls like on it?


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 13, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Wii fit is bloody brilliant. If this doesn't get me off my fat arse, nothing will.
> 
> I just got my wii yesterday - OMG how much fun is it?!



Is it available in Ireland??  I've been trying to buy it for ages and nowhere has it.

So as far as I'm concerned the wii is BORING  It's not really a one person thing imo.
I got that Zack & whatever game, played it once(6 wks ago) and never been near it again.

The wii is currently sitting in a bag since I brought it back from my pals a fortnight ago.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 14, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> What's the controls like on it?



Over-rated imo, but I haven't exactly tweaked with it much, haven't had much time to play it this weekend.


----------

